# What are you listening to right now?



## Earl of Ormonde

Amy Beach's Gaelic Symphony - Nashville Symphony Orchestra. In the Naxos American Classics series. Beautiful! "Irish pastoral" I'd call it. Listening to one movement on Spotify. Enjoying it very much.
I shall listen to the Naxos "Songs" by Amy Beach next.

I didn't even know of the existence of Amy Beach until half an hour ago driving home from mass, when I was listending as I usually do on a Sunday to the Classical music jury programme with a panel of 3 experts that passes judgement on new releases. One of the five albums being reviewed this week was an Amy Beach recording by a German quartet plus an awful colaratura soprano, my God, she murdered the songs! So the CD justifiably got totally slated!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Kate Bush - B sides and early non-album tracks


----------



## welldressedfellow

BWV 645, er _Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme_. With luck (and practice) I'll be playing it soon enough.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

welldressedfellow said:


> BWV 645, er _Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme_. With luck (and practice) I'll be playing it soon enough.


Who do you play with?


----------



## Peak and Pine

Kings of Leon: _Your Sex Is On Fire._

My musical tastes are somewhat unsophisticated, tho perhaps that didn't need to be said.​


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Peak and Pine said:


> Kings of Leon: _Your Sex Is On Fire._
> 
> My musical tastes are somewhat unsophisticated, tho perhaps that didn't need to be said.​


I personally think music is much easier than that. For me there are only 2 types of music, music that does something for me and music that doesn't.
The music that doesn't group is smaller than the music that does group.

Genres are only there to assist sales. So that people know where to look.
Any two people will categorize any song in two different ways. So genres are meaningless.

This was brought home to me on Saturday looking through some old 7" singles in a charity shop. On one Eurythmics' single the previous owner had taped a piece of paper with the handwritten text "disco jive". Then on the next Eurythmics single on a piece of paper was written "slow close dance" So here we've got a DJ categorizing music in the context of what to play at what point in the evening and based on what the crowd want.

BTW I think Kings of Leon are good....not my daily cup of cha but what I've heard I've liked.


----------



## welldressedfellow

64 ranks, more stops that I can recall, three manuals, 32-note concave pedalboard, five divisions including antiphonal. We're a neat little group.



Earl of Ormonde said:


> Who do you play with?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

welldressedfellow said:


> 64 ranks, more stops that I can recall, three manuals, 32-note concave pedalboard, five divisions including antiphonal. We're a neat little group.


 I kind of asked for that really, didn't I?

I'm assuming it's in a church. And are you the regular organist?:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## welldressedfellow

*Yes, you asked for it...*

Yes, it's a church, but not mine. Not the organist, either. Just a very, very wet-behind-the-ears newbie. But, I'm learning.



Earl of Ormonde said:


> I kind of asked for that really, didn't I?
> 
> I'm assuming it's in a church. And are you the regular organist?:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

welldressedfellow said:


> Yes, it's a church, but not mine. Not the organist, either. Just a very, very wet-behind-the-ears newbie. But, I'm learning.


You will have seen of course, the great scene in the film "The Commitments" when the band's piano player Stephen (a.k.a. church organist) is practicing on the church organ and he's playing "A Whiter Shade of Pale" when Jimmy comes in and then the priest comes in!

"He nicked it from Marvin Gaye"
"HE nicked it from Bach" :icon_smile:

Great scene. Great film. Enjoy the clip!






And here's Procul Harum on Top Of The Pops in 1967 playing Air in G.....sorry I mean A Whiter Shade of Pale 





:icon_smile:


----------



## ajo

Pendulum by Eberhard Webber and if not tonight tomorrow Mahler 3 by Valery Gregiev and LSO.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

ajo said:


> Pendulum by Eberhard Webber







Any idea what that insturment is called? It looks odd anyway. :icon_smile:


----------



## ajo

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Any idea what that insturment is called? It looks odd anyway. :icon_smile:


Strangest bass I have ever seen.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

ajo said:


> Strangest bass I have ever seen.


Isn't it? I wasn't sure if it was a bass or a bowless cello or an upright lute or what it was! :icon_smile:


----------



## Peak and Pine

Kings of Leon: _Your Sex Is On Fire_

I know I mentioned that, but it's 24 hrs later and hey, I dig The Kings.​


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Peak and Pine said:


> Kings of Leon: _Your Sex Is On Fire_
> 
> I know I mentioned that, but it's 24 hrs later and hey, I dig The Kings.​


Coincidentally, shortly after your posting yesterday I was listening to Danny Baker on BBC Radio London, and after the Steppenwolf song he was playing had finished, he said "Ah yes,Steppenwolf the Kings of Leon of their day" :icon_smile:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Madness - "It's... Madness Too" album - 16 classics


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Kings of Leon :icon_smile_wink: - Youth and Young Manhood album from 2003. P&P you gave me the bug for some of that Southern boogie rock! 
Next I'll listen to some Canned Heat, then some Lynyrd Skynyrd, then some Allman Brothers, then maybe some Steppenwolf....I draw the line at Molly Hatchet, I never quite got them! And I absolutely detested CCR.


----------



## Coleman

In honor of Ornette Coleman's 80th birthday, I just fired up _The Shape of Jazz to Come_.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Fleetwood Mac, the "Mr. Wonderful" album from 1968. i.e. the original blues playing Fleetwood Mac with Peter Green singing and setting that axe on fire! I mean PG's guitar on the 12 bar blues of "Dust My Broom" still gives me goosebumps.

I think it was a travesty that they didn't change their name when PG left & when they started playing pop.


----------



## RedBluff

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Kate Bush - B sides and early non-album tracks


I love Kate Bush.
The Sensual World cd is epic.

I'm on the last chapter of Ayn Rand's The Fountainhead.
I highly recommend it.
It could make a great mini-series if adapted to modern times.


----------



## Good Old Sledge

John Coltrane - Giant Steps


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

RedBluff said:


> I love Kate Bush.
> The Sensual World cd is epic.
> 
> I'm on the last chapter of Ayn Rand's The Fountainhead.


All of Kate Bush's albums are epic. my faovurtie artist bar none.

Ayn Rand has always scared me, too cult/sect like for my Catholic fragility. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Miriam Makeba - Pata Pata album from 1967. 

Wonderful and beautiful music and what an emotional voice. You know she lived in exile outside of South Africa for 30 years because the SA govt revoked her citizenship in 1960. Her first concert back in her homeland was in 1991.


----------



## ajo

Jan Lundgren Trio European Standards perfect antidote for a grinding day that plus a glass of Southern Tasmanian Pinot Noir.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

ajo said:


> Jan Lundgren Trio European Standards perfect antidote for a grinding day that plus a glass of Southern Tasmanian Pinot Noir.


Niiiiice!!!! Mellow man!


----------



## welldressedfellow

:icon_smile_big: Danke!



Earl of Ormonde said:


> You will have seen of course, the great scene in the film "The Commitments" when the band's piano player Stephen (a.k.a. church organist) is practicing on the church organ and he's playing "A Whiter Shade of Pale" when Jimmy comes in and then the priest comes in!
> 
> "He nicked it from Marvin Gaye"
> "HE nicked it from Bach" :icon_smile:
> 
> Great scene. Great film. Enjoy the clip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's Procul Harum on Top Of The Pops in 1967 playing Air in G.....sorry I mean A Whiter Shade of Pale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :icon_smile:


----------



## welldressedfellow

Right now; _Endless Sleep _sung by Jody Reynolds. Man cannot live by Bach alone....


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

welldressedfellow said:


> :icon_smile_big: Danke!


Bitte!


----------



## Persephone

*Right now...*

Carl Orff's Carmina Burana, but earlier I listened to R.E.M.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Persephone said:


> Carl Orff's Carmina Burana, but earlier I listened to R.E.M.


Put to good use in the Excalibur film.

First R.E.M. album I bought/heard was Fables of the Reconstruction, shortly after I'd been introudced to them in about 86 by an American student, aptly, from Georgia!


----------



## Persephone

Yes, they met while studying at the University of Georgia in Athens. R.E.M. is a great band, and my iPod is loaded with their songs -- from the famous "Losing My Religion" to the whimsical "The Sidewinder Sleeps Tonight" and, of course, the ballads including "Everybody Hurts," "Nightswimming" and "Strange Currencies."

P.S. Right now, I am listening to the Yellow River Piano Concerto.


----------



## TMMKC

Listening to _Ben Webster and Associates_, watching NCAA basketball selection shows on one of the ESPN networks, drinking a post-dinner Johnnie Walker Black and making my "to do" list for next week.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Squeeze - Pulling Mussels From a Shell....one of the top 3 songs by one of Britain's all time top 10 groups.


----------



## YoungTrad

Right now it's You and Me by Dave Matthews Band.. Plan on seeing them this summer a month after Jimmy Buffet:icon_smile_big: Def. excited.


----------



## Merganser

Leonard Cohen, _Songs of Leonard Cohen_


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Guns 'n Roses - Civil War


----------



## lovemeparis

*Mozart, Mozart, Mozart...*

Symphony No. 40


----------



## Victor123

Earl Nightingale


----------



## harvey_birdman

Spare a moment to open




and
https://www.rainymood.com/
at the same time.

You're welcome.


----------



## Augustus

In love with love - Debbie Harry


----------



## ajo

Mahler 7 Michael Tilson Thomas SFO


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Rebecca Clarke (1886-1979) Sonata for Viola and Piano


----------



## ajo

Yes Close To The Edge followed by curry beer and Monday night football:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

ajo said:


> followed by curry beer


Good God, what does curry beer taste like?  :icon_smile_wink:

(The comma is our friend :icon_smile_wink: )


----------



## ajo

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Good God, what does curry beer taste like?  :icon_smile_wink:


Think Pogues meets Monsoon.


----------



## velomane

Brian Jonestown Massacre- Who Killed Sgt. Pepper? really trippy!


----------



## lovemeparis

*Born to touch...*

your feeling--- Scorpion:icon_smile_big:


----------



## KenR

Since I don't usually post on AAAC while listening to music, I will go with what I listened to last night while visiting my parents in Fla: Handel's Concerto Grossi, Nos. 2 and 3. Goes good with wine. :icon_smile:


----------



## N05J3W3

*Bruce Cockburn - Live Solo*

... preceded by Crooked Still's Shaken by a Low Sound.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

A Sinéad O'Connor compilaiton I made a few years ago compiling many of her cover versions, collaborations with other artists, and traditional Irish folk songs. Basically all the sort of stuff that you'd have problems finding if you didn't know where to look.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Ladysmith Black Mambaso on Radio nan Gàidheal (BBC Alba)


----------



## ajo

Jeff Beck Emotion & Commotion


----------



## N05J3W3

*Catherine MacLellan....*

singing Let's Take A Break. Preceded by Alex Cuba's Destro.


----------



## lovemeparis

*Unchained Melody---Ghost...*


----------



## Cary Grant

Stanley Brothers: Angel Band


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

One of the most classic of classic albums - Nightfly! Donald Fagen.


----------



## TMMKC

Earl of Ormonde said:


> One of the most classic of classic albums - Nightfly! Donald Fagen.


^+1 on that! Love that album.:aportnoy:


----------



## Realalefan

Bill Laswell, Version 2 Version - A Dub Transmission.


----------



## lovemeparis

*Flamenco, Dance and Guitar...*

So hot and sexy!!!


----------



## ajo

The Dreamers Ipos The Book of Angels Vol 14 just the thing to wind down on Sunday while getting dinner ready or any other day of the week for that matter.


----------



## raincoat

Loudon Wainwright III - The Last Man On Earth


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Joy Division- Love will tear us apart.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Tubeway army/ Gary Numan- Are friends electric


----------



## Ekphrastic

About fourteen years ago, I used to really follow this band, Sense Field. Just looked up some of their stuff--man, they were great.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Ministry - Everyday is Halloween


----------



## ajo

Saturday night The Concert for Bangladesh. 

A great game of Rugby lies ahed this evening Reds V Bulls maybe Machinehead.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## ajo

ZachGranstrom said:


> Tubeway army/ Gary Numan- Are friends electric


Actually I can relate to this saw him play in Melbourne in 1980.

Love Will Tear Us Apart great song.


----------



## lovemeparis

*Forever And Ever Amen...*

by Randy Travis


----------



## TMMKC

Van Morrison's "Poetic Champions Compose"

One of my Top 10 favorite CDs.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

New Order- The Perfect Kiss


----------



## Virtuti

Feeling Good - Nina Simone


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Deadmau5 feat. Rob Swire - Ghosts N Stuff


----------



## RedBluff

Ayn Rand's Atlas Shrugged.
I thinking I'm turning into an Objectivist.


----------



## RedBluff

Virtuti said:


> Feeling Good - Nina Simone


Good stuff, Nina is awesome.
Feeling Good is my favorite.


----------



## Virtuti

RedBluff said:


> Good stuff, Nina is awesome.
> Feeling Good is my favorite.


:icon_smile_big:

And today, right now, I'm listening to "In the sun" by Blondie


----------



## lovemeparis

*Sensual, Sexy... Erotic*

Assassin's Tango -- John Powell


----------



## Joe Frances

Schubert Lieder. I am in a big German art song phase.


----------



## KenR

Rico Suave - Gerardo Mejia. :crazy:

I know, I know. But I can't always be listening to Handel's Concerti Grossi!


----------



## N05J3W3

*Wailin' Jennies, Firecracker*

... preceded by their recent live album. Very well recorded, I think.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Daft Punk- Technologic.

:aportnoy:


----------



## ajo

*The 70's are alive and well*

Right now while making pizza toppings, Tumbleweed Connection then Honky Chateau by Elton John. Then pizza, beer and rugby football its Friday night. Wahoo.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## ZachGranstrom

David Bowie- Space Oddity.


----------



## TMMKC

At this very minute, I am listening to the sound of a work crew remove a tree from our neighbor's yard and pulverize it in a massive shredder. I will soon close the window in my den and turn on some Van Morrison...good music for a rainy day.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Right now listening to the Italian genius that is Sterbus doing a cover of the Cardiacs' song Dirty Boy.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Dexy Midnight Runner's - Come on Eileen

Toora Loora Toora Loo-Rye-Aye


----------



## Exquisite Decay

Opus de Jazz with Milt Jackson on vibes and Frank Wess on Flute.


----------



## ajo

Jasmine; Keith Jarrett & Charlie Haden wonderful music by two creative giants. Absolutely brilliant, best thing I have heard from Jarrett in years.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

La Roux- Bulletproof


----------



## ZachGranstrom

The Smiths- This Charming Man


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Kon Kan- I Beg Your Pardon


----------



## Master-Classter

ZG I like your taste in music. Going to go download some of those.

this second, White Stripes - The Denial Twist


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Thank you Master-Classter. 

David Guetta feat Kid Cudi - Memories


----------



## Pshrynk

The new New Pornographers


----------



## ajo

The Lost Trident Tapes, The Mahavishnu Orchestra.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Talking Heads- Psycho Killer


----------



## dorji

*some old stuff*





:icon_smile:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

The Hissing of Summer Lawns - Joni Mitchell, currently on The Jungle Line, track 2, side 1.


----------



## lovemeparis

*Stairway to Heaven...*

Led Zeppelin


----------



## dorji

^nice take!


----------



## ZachGranstrom

The Temper Trap- Sweet Disposition


----------



## ZachGranstrom

OK Go- This Too Shall Pass (passion Pit Remix)


----------



## ajo

The Rolling Stones (the remastered) Exile on Main Street sounds great, just the thing for a Saturday afternoon.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

The Smiths- Stop me


----------



## ZachGranstrom

LCD Soundsystem- All my friends


----------



## RedBluff

Morgan Page remixes


----------



## Billy Shears

Naked Raygun - Jettison.
Classic Chicago punk that got started a bit more arty like Wire but became more influenced by The Buzzcocks and The Jam as they went along. Nothing like them before or since, really. Shame that.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

OMD - Electricity


----------



## ajo

Kind of Blue while I'm making stock for a mushroom risotto. Then John Coltrane A Love Supreme and after that, the Wallabies V Fiji in the Rugby washed down with James Squire Malt Runner.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Supermode - Tell me why (TV Rock remix)


----------



## MikeDT

Hawkwind - Spirit of the age. From the Quark Strangeness and Charm album.


----------



## Billy Shears

Last three things on my iPod were:
Camera Silens - French punk/oi!
Kidnap - more French punk
The Aggrolites - hard reggae from LA in classic 6T's styleee.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Depeche Mode - Enjoy the Silence


Edit: Now listening to David Guetta & Chris Willis Feat. Fergie - Gettin' over you


----------



## MikeDT

Pink Floyd - Echoes.. full 30 minute version.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

La Roux - In for the Kill ( Skream's let's get Ravey Remix)


----------



## MikeDT

Japan - Cantonese Boy from the Tin Drum album.



When I first moved to China, I was staying in a grotty little flat in Zhuhai. I kind of felt like the guy on the front cover.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

New order - Bizarre Love Triangle


----------



## MikeDT

高胜美 - 千年等一回 - 新白娘子传奇主题曲


----------



## ZachGranstrom

^^^
I felt compelled to find out what you are listening too. So, here is my guess: Kao Sheng-Mei-chin, a back-the theme song for the new legend of white snake


----------



## MikeDT

ZachGranstrom said:


> ^^^
> I felt compelled to find out what you are listening too. So, here is my guess: Kao Sheng-Mei-chin, a back-the theme song for the new legend of white snake


Yeh spot on..  It's the theme from the TV series of the same name.

A friend of mine from Ningbo sent it to me via QQ.

This is the series itself.. In Chinese of course.

https://video.baidu.com/v?word=%D0%C2%B0%D7%C4%EF%D7%D3%B4%AB%C6%E6&ct=301989888&rn=20&pn=0&db=0&s=0&fbl=800


----------



## ajo

Pharoah's Dance from Bitches Brew a great way to finish off the Queen's birthday long weekend. ( yes I know its not her birthday, but hey the weather has been great and in April the country is busy with Anzac Day)

Actually I am procrastinating over a report I have to edit, so maybe more Miles after this.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Petshop boys- opportunities (let's make lots of money)


----------



## Peak and Pine

Am making mushroom risotto, even tho I don't know what that is (got the idea from Ajo) and listening to Keane's spanky new CD which arrived yesterday. "Night Train" the title, Stop For A minute, the tune.


----------



## ajo

Peak and Pine said:


> Am making mushroom risotto, even tho I don't know what that is (got the idea from Ajo) and listening to Keane's spanky new CD which arrived yesterday. "Night Train" the title, Stop For A minute, the tune.


Good luck with the risotto.

Listening to Mahler 8 "Symphony of a thousand.' Working from home today.


----------



## MikeDT

Shanghai Noodle Factory - Traffic.

Do people really still buy CDs these days?


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Playlist :

Phoenix- If I ever feel better
Telepopmusik- Breathe
Matt and Kim- Daylight
Bitter:Sweet- Dirty Laundry (skeewiff remix)
Air- Surfing on a rocket


----------



## Peak and Pine

MikeDT said:


> Shanghai Noodle Factory - Traffic.
> 
> Do people really still buy CDs these days?


Ooooooo, snip, snip. It cost $3.95 for 8 tunes in a case with a real cover and artwork. I wasn't considering burning it myself at $.99 a sound and scratching the titles on top with a Sharpie. And while there are other methods of doing it I suppose thru memory cards and chips and stuff, I don't know much about that and have little interest in learning. However, I was considering flying in Keane for a live performance on my deck. Best to Mao.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Peak and Pine said:


> Am making mushroom risotto, even tho I don't know what that is (got the idea from Ajo) and listening to Keane's spanky new CD which arrived yesterday. "Night Train" the title, Stop For A minute, the tune.


Great band!https://planetsmilies.net


----------



## MikeDT

The shadows and the wind - Uriah Heep from the Sweet Freedom album.

BTW I stopped buying CDs a while back, and have never bought any music online. However I do have unlimited access to legal free MP3 downloads from Google.cn and Baidu.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Peter, Bjorn and John - Young folks


----------



## MikeDT

Actually I'm having a Uriah Heep morning. So far it's been Sweet Freedom, Return to Fantasy, Demons & Wizards and Look at Yourself....god I love the sound of screaming organs and synths.


----------



## red sweatpants

New Order - Love Vigilantes
Swans - Blind
Will Oldham - Same Love
Michael Jackson - P.Y.T.


----------



## MikeDT

All I can hear now is the haunting megaphone cry of the gas bottle delivery tricycle....time for dinner.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Miike Snow- Animal(Punks Jump up Remix)


----------



## MikeDT

A rather tinny distorted Chinese something or other emanating from one of these emporiums. They play it rather loud in the mornings.


----------



## red sweatpants

Agalloch - Pale Folklore


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Morgan Page- The Longest Day (Deadmau5 Remix)

Great song.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

When in Rome- The Promise


----------



## David V

My wife playing Grieg's "March of the Dwarves."


----------



## VictorRomeo

Right now, Pink Floyd - Money from Dark Side Of The Moon - on 2 channel SACD.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

September- Cry for you(radio mix)


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Gorillaz- Dare

Interesting video


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Digitalism- Idealistic

great work-out music.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

I'm up early this morning listening to lisztomania by Phoenix.....good morning song.


----------



## ajo

VictorRomeo said:


> Right now, Pink Floyd - Money from Dark Side Of The Moon - on 2 channel SACD.


Recently I picked up a DVD of The Dark Side of the Moon which was part of the classic album series shown on TV. Absolutely fantastic the work and ingenuity put into making that album, no pro tools back then just tape loops and make your own special effects. If you haven't seen it, its well worth picking up.


----------



## David_E

A lecture on data informatics...


----------



## MikeDT

The Tech Guy podcast - Leo Laporte


----------



## red sweatpants

ZachGranstrom said:


> Digitalism- Idealistic
> 
> great work-out music.


I like this.

Okkervil River - Black Sheep Boy


----------



## ZachGranstrom

I feel like dancing today.....So I'm listening to D.A.N.C.E.(Justice Remix) by Justice.

Just Dance


----------



## MikeDT

Rubycon - Tangerine Dream


----------



## ajo

MikeDT said:


> Rubycon - Tangerine Dream


OMG you mean other people beside me still listen to this?

Ricochet is pretty good value as well.


----------



## Cruiser

Cruiser


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Gorillaz- On Melancholy hill (Feed Me Remix)

Good Relaxing song


----------



## ajo

Cruiser said:


> Cruiser


Indeed no words required for that. But what a great release year that was LZ4, Exile on Main Street,Imagine, Fragile,Pictures at an Exhibition, Thick as a Brick. Sigh they just don't make Rock & Roll like they used too.


----------



## Pirendeus

I'm listening to a Toad the Wet Sprocket compilation cd. its nice and soothing to prepare me for sleep.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

The Raconteurs- Steady, As She Goes


----------



## RedBluff

*Symphonicities** - Sting*


----------



## MikeDT

ajo said:


> OMG you mean other people beside me still listen to this?


Oh yes they do.. as they listen to Tomita, Vangelis, Rick Wakeman and Kraftwerk.



ajo said:


> Ricochet is pretty good value as well.


Awesome.

Currently listening to: Utopia, me Giorgio - Giorgio Moroder


----------



## MikeDT

RedBluff said:


> *Symphonicities** - Sting*


I just downloaded it free from Baidu. Due to be released on 13th July, next week.


----------



## ajo

MikeDT said:


> Rick Wakeman
> 
> Awesome.


On Sunday seeing as the wife and boy were away I listened to Journey to the Centre of the Earth. Close to the Edge. Clearlight Symphony and Wish You Were Here. Prog rules:aportnoy:

And I recently read a quote from John Lydon aka Johnny Rotten that not only does he like Pink Floyd he was approached to come on stage and do Dark Side of the Moon with them.


----------



## rbstc123

^ PF...awesome band!!!
I have their entire catalog. I am strongly considering going to see Roger Waters in ATL in November. I am sure I would not be disappointed.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

M83- Kim and Jessie


----------



## ZachGranstrom

General Public - Tenderness


----------



## red sweatpants

Nirvana - Nevermind


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Haddaway- What is love






I'm bobbing my head to this song right now!


----------



## MikeDT

I Love You Too Much - Human League


----------



## ZachGranstrom

^^^^
That is a great song.


----------



## MikeDT

Oh yeh, I've always liked the Human League, hysteria is a good album, I also like their earlier material as well like Travelogue and Reproduction.... however at the moment I'm listening, Kaya - Bob Marley & The Wailers... great summer music.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Benny Benassi- Satisfaction


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Walter Meego- "Forever"


----------



## camorristi




----------



## ZachGranstrom

Love and Rockets - So Alive


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Listening to the ever wonderful Elvis Costello/Brodsky Quartet album - _The Juliet Letters_. First time I've listned to it in many years. I'd forgotten how fantastic it was. It was well ahead of its time when it was released, now listening to it it seems to sit just right, doesn't sound dated at all. But good music never does, and especially not modern chamber music


----------



## ajo

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Listening to the ever wonderful Elvis Costello/Brodsky Quartet album - _The Juliet Letters_. First time I've listned to it in many years. I'd forgotten how fantastic it was. It was well ahead of its time when it was released, now listening to it it seems to sit just right, doesn't sound dated at all. But good music never does, and especially not modern chamber music


Agree with you on this. Also have you listened to Il Sogno a ballet score for orchestra based on A Midsummers Nights Dream. Elvis was out in Oz a few years back did a couple of numbers with the SSO and then they preformed it. Well worth a listen.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Mason vs. Princess Superstar - Perfection Exceeder


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

ajo said:


> Agree with you on this. Also have you listened to Il Sogno a ballet score for orchestra based on A Midsummers Nights Dream. Elvis was out in Oz a few years back did a couple of numbers with the SSO and then they preformed it. Well worth a listen.


I've only heard bits of Il Sogno, I haven't got a copy. BUT another gem in his catalogue is the album "For the Stars" which he made with Ann-Sofie von Otter, the Swedish opera singer, if only for the wonderful medley cover of "Broken Bicycles/Junk" Some beautiful tracks on there.
Also of course, the album he made with Burt Bacharach, not a brilliant album, and not one that bears repeated listneing, but it has its moments.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Walter Meego- "Girls"


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Los Campesinos!- Death to Los Campesinos!


----------



## tocqueville

Mahler 4. It's lovely.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

1990s- You made me like it


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

The classic and utterly brilliant Bruce Dickinson album The Chemical Wedding.


----------



## ajo

tocqueville said:


> Mahler 4. It's lovely.


Which version?

Myself I am just about to put on Abbey Road.


----------



## MikeDT

The Killing Moon - Echo & The Bunnymen.


----------



## red sweatpants

Deftones - Adrenaline


----------



## red sweatpants

Harvey Milk - Old Glory


----------



## MikeDT

Sonne - Rammstein


----------



## MikeDT

Through the eye of terror - Bolt Thrower, downloaded from Baidu.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Divine- You Think You're a Man


----------



## ajo

Mercury Alistar Spence Trio modern Australian jazz at its best. Better still going with the wife to see them play tonight.


----------



## Pliny

the Wachet auf is a beauty, so uplifting


----------



## ZachGranstrom

The Knife- Heartbeats


----------



## MikeDT

Down in the park - Tubeway Army


----------



## ajo

Frampton Comes Alive Well it is Saturday morning.


----------



## red sweatpants

Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Felix Da Housecat- Silver Screen


----------



## TMMKC

Van Morrison -- Astral Weeks Live (at the Hollywood Bowl)


----------



## Cruiser

TMMKC said:


> Van Morrison


Finally!!!!!! Someone that I'm actually familiar with; well, except for the earlier reference to Frampton who used to be my neighbor. Gotta love Van the Man. Saw him at the Ryman in Nashville.

Cruiser


----------



## TMMKC

Cruiser said:


> Finally!!!!!! Someone that I'm actually familiar with; well, except for the earlier reference to Frampton who used to be my neighbor. Gotta love Van the Man. Saw him at the Ryman in Nashville.
> 
> Cruiser


I have yet to see him in person. I hear his concerts are interesting. He doesn't interact much with the audience (if at all), but his band line-ups are always excellent. In my book, Morrison is a musical genius. Love his music and own most of his albums/CDs. Go to You Tube sometime and look up recent interviews with him. He's brutally honest about things and incredibly grumpy.


----------



## Cruiser

TMMKC said:


> I have yet to see him in person. I hear his concerts are interesting.


The movie "The Last Waltz" was based on the last concert by _The Band_. If you never saw that movie, one of the highlights was Van Morrison's performance of _Caravan_ with _The Band_. His high kicking exit from the stage literally brought the house down. Here it is if you haven't seen it.






Since I've clearly gone off topic already, if you didn't see "The Last Waltz" check out this performance of _The Weight_ by _The Staple Singers_ with _The Band_. I still get goose bumps when I watch it. It's sad to think that so many of the folks in this video are now dead. I hope you enjoy it.






And for a little trivia, the lead guitar player for _The Band, _Robbie Robertson seen playing the double neck guitar in this video, was the musical director for the recently released movie "Shutter Island."

Cruiser


----------



## TMMKC

Cruiser said:


> The movie "The Last Waltz" was based on the last concert by _The Band_. If you never saw that movie, one of the highlights was Van Morrison's performance of _Caravan_ with _The Band_. His high kicking exit from the stage literally brought the house down. Here it is if you haven't seen it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I've clearly gone off topic already, if you didn't see "The Last Waltz" check out this performance of _The Weight_ by _The Staple Singers_ with _The Band_. I still get goose bumps when I watch it. It's sad to think that so many of the folks in this video are now dead. I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for a little trivia, the lead guitar player for _The Band, _Robbie Robertson seen playing the double neck guitar in this video, was the musical director for the recently released movie "Shutter Island."
> 
> Cruiser


Thanks so much, Cruiser. I love _The Last Waltz_, though I haven't watched it in about ten years. Robbie Robertson has been the musical director on a lot of movies the past several years, including _Casino_. I think he's become one of Martin Scorese's "go to" guys for music in his movies.


----------



## ajo

Cruiser said:


> Since I've clearly gone off topic already, if you didn't see "The Last Waltz" check out this performance of _The Weight_ by _The Staple Singers_ with _The Band_. I still get goose bumps when I watch it. It's sad to think that so many of the folks in this video are now dead. I hope you enjoy it
> 
> Cruiser


Great Song, a very good if some what different version on Joe Cocker Mad Dogs & Englishman is woth a listen if you don't know it.


----------



## Cruiser

ajo said:


> Great Song, a very good if some what different version on Joe Cocker Mad Dogs & Englishman is woth a listen if you don't know it.


Yes, I know it quite well. In fact, many years ago I met Rita Coolidge who sang back up for Joe Cocker on that song.

Cruiser


----------



## ajo

Cruiser said:


> Yes, I know it quite well. In fact, many years ago I met Rita Coolidge who sang back up for Joe Cocker on that song.
> 
> Cruiser


Name dropper.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Tarkus - ELP


----------



## ajo

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Tarkus - ELP


Wow and I though I was fossilised. Raise it by going Close to the Edge-YES.


----------



## ajo

Live at the Opry Patsy Cline. (this is why I like working from home)


----------



## ZachGranstrom

New Order- Technique


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Scarlet and Other Stories - All About Eve.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

ajo said:


> Wow and I though I was fossilised. Raise it by going Close to the Edge-YES.


Nah, after that I went with Nektar, Genesis and Floyd. I like Yes and I've got CttE on vinyl but I was never a huge fan. Nearly all my prog is on vinyl. I only have newer Neo prog and electronica on CD.


----------



## TMMKC

Roy Hargrove -- Parker's Mood


----------



## TMMKC

From jazz to Dylan.

Listening to Bob Dylan -- Blood on the Tracks (one of my person top 20 albums of all time)


----------



## Cruiser

TMMKC said:


> Listening to Bob Dylan -- Blood on the Tracks (one of my person top 20 albums of all time)


While that's not my favorite Dylan album (_Highway 61 Revisited_ is my favorite_)_, _Tangled Up in Blue_ from that album is one of my all time favorite songs by anybody. In fact, after being reminded of it by your post I turned off sports talk radio and put it on. Listening to it now. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## ajo

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Nah, after that I went with Nektar, Genesis and Floyd. I like Yes and I've got CttE on vinyl but I was never a huge fan. Nearly all my prog is on vinyl. I only have newer Neo prog and electronica on CD.


Gong? Ocean? Hawkwind? I hit my mid forties and rediscovered prog. Remember the Future? Mind you I recently read where John Lydon had been asked to play with Floyd.


----------



## JJR512

"Ring of Fire" as covered by Social Distortion. I find high-energy music calms me down.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Sleigh bells


----------



## ZachGranstrom




----------



## TMMKC

Boz Scaggs -- Silk Degrees


----------



## harvey_birdman

Days of Future Passed, The Moody Blues. Vinyl.


----------



## JDC

King Crimson, the Fripp/Levin/Belew/Bruford lineup.


----------



## MikeDT

I fall to pieces - Patsy Cline


----------



## MikeDT

Spieluhr - Rammstein


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Late night song playlist:
Matt and Kim- Lessons Learned
Air- La Femme D'Argent
Starf**cker- Rawnald Gregory Erickson the Second
Passion Pit- The Reeling
Junior Boys- In the Morning
Junior Boys - Birthday(Manitoba Remix)
Cut Copy- Lights and Music
Dragonette- I get around(midnight juggernauts remix)
LadyHawke- Magic


----------



## roman totale XVII

Currently searching Youtube clips of the marvelous Incapacitants. Just about the best exponents of the Japanese 'noise' genre. This is my favourite clip. Just a warning, you'll have to be very broad-minded about your definition of 'music'...


----------



## ajo

Midnight Blue -Kenny Burrell just the tonic for a Saturday morning while I procrastinate. I have to work at home today.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

StarF**ker- Medicine


----------



## Peachey Carnehan

Branford Marsali Quartet: Eternal


----------



## Peachey Carnehan

5 hours later, back at my computer I've put some French bossa nova on by Coralie Clement, with plans to listen to some Chopin Nocturnes to fall asleep to.


----------



## MikeDT

I cant get enough of your love - Barry White....streaming from Heart Bristol 96.3


----------



## turban1

​ *Reynaldo Hahn
Songs* Hyperion CDA67141/2
Recorded August / Dezember 1995
​ *Felicity Lott - soprano*
Susan Bickley - mezzo soprano
Ian Bostridge - tenor
Stephen Varcoe - baritone
The London Schubert Chorale, cond. Stephen Layton​ *Gaham Johnson - piano*​ * CD 1
* * 1.* Si mes vers avaient des ailes - *FL*
*2.*     Paysage - SV
*3.*  Réverie - *FL*
*4.* Offrande - SB
*5.*  Mai - SV
*6.* Infidelité - *FL*
*7.*  Seule - SB
*8.* Les Cygnes - SV
*9.* Nocturne - *FL*
*10.* Trois jours de vendange - SV
*11.* D`une prison - *FL*
*12.* Séraphine - SV
*13.* L`heure exquise - *FL*
*14.* Fetes galantes - SB
*15.* Le Jour - LSC
*16.* Je me metz en vostre mercy - SV
*17.* Le Printemps - *FL*
*18.* L`Air - SB
*19.* La Paix - SV
*20.* Gardez le trait de la fenetre - LSC
*21.*  La Peche - *FL*
*22.*     Quand je fus pris au pavillon - SV
*23.* Les Etoiles - *FL*
*24.* L`Automne - SB
*25.* La Nuit - LSC
*26.* Le souvenir d`avoir chante - SV *CD 2
*  * 1.* Quand la nuit n`est pas étoilée - SB
*2.* Le plus beau présent - SV
*3.* Sur l'eau - SB
*4.* Le rossignol des lilas - *FL*
*5.* A Chloris - SV
*6.* Ma jeunesse - SB
*7.* Puisque j`ai mis ma lèvre - SV
*8.*    Lydie - IB, LSB
*9.* Néère - SV
*10.* Salinum - IB
*11.* Thaliarque - LSC
*12.*     Lydé - SV
*13.* Vile potabis - IB
*14.* Tyndaris - IB
*15.* Pholoé - SV
*16.* Phidylé - SV, LSC
*17.* Phyllis - SV
*18.* La Nymphe de la Source - SB
*19.* Au rossignol - *FL*
*20. *Je me souviens - SB
*21.* Air de la lettre - *FL*
*22.* C`est très vilain d`etre infidèle - *FL*
*23.* C`est sa banlieue - *FL*
*24.* Nous avons fait un beau voyage - SB, SV
*25.* La dernière Valse - *FL*


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Tears for Fears- Mad world


----------



## red sweatpants

2pac - California Love


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Roy Orbison - Crying


----------



## camorristi




----------



## ZachGranstrom




----------



## ajo

Anat Fort Trio - And if.

My son gave it to me for Fathers day( which was Sunday in the Antipodes)


----------



## ajo

Robert Plant Band of Joy. Then Joe Cocker Mad Dogs and Englishmen.

I should be finishing off a report but its Saturday afternoon and the Wallabies play the All Blacks tonight at 8pm. The Tigers play the Roosters play in the NRL at 6.30 and I have pizza toppings to cook for a big night of footy. 

And I have a fridge to pile full of beer and a couple of good Tasmanian pinot noir to open. I tell you a man's work is never done. So you need something that swings to labour too.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## roman totale XVII

Half Man Half Biscuit - "Cammell Laird Social Club"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cammell_Laird_Social_Club


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Madonna's criminally overlooked and criminally underrated American Life album. One of her top 3 albums in my opinion. Along with Ray of Light and Like a Prayer.


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray

The Duckworth Lewis Method by the Duckworth Lewis Method


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Duran Duran- Ordinary world


----------



## red sweatpants

Joy Division


----------



## ZachGranstrom

I'm listening to the pitter-patter of keys on the keyboard at my college library....Oh, I'm also listening to Queen. (I see a little silhouetto of a man 
Scaramouch, Scaramouch, will you do the Fandango Thunderbolt and lightning, very, very frightening me......) 

​


----------



## AlmostSmart

ZachGranstrom said:


> I'm listening to the pitter-patter of keys on the keyboard at my college library....Oh, I'm also listening to Queen. (I see a little silhouetto of a man
> Scaramouch, Scaramouch, will you do the Fandango Thunderbolt and lightning, very, very frightening me......)
> 
> ​


Bohemian Rhapsody.... best ever. Even though dear Freddie was 'high' on whatever when he wrote it!


----------



## ZachGranstrom




----------



## ajo

Genesis A Trick Of The Tail.


----------



## amar ezzahi

The Black Angels, Science killer


----------



## JDC




----------



## ZachGranstrom

:aportnoy::aportnoy:


----------



## MikeDT

Life Kills - The Human League (1980)


----------



## amar ezzahi

*The Velvet Underground, After Hours*


----------



## Repp Stripe




----------



## camorristi

While browsing tweed and herringbone jackets


----------



## ZachGranstrom




----------



## harvey_birdman

Gladys Knight and the Pips, Imagination


----------



## Repp Stripe




----------



## ajo

^ Admire you taste in the classics Repp Stripe. Currently listening to Oblique by Bobby Hutcherson nice way to sort through the inbox.


----------



## Repp Stripe

Thanks, ajo. 

I'm fairly new to Jazz and am a casual listener at that.

I enjoy it a lot, at times becoming fiercely addicted, despite lacking the technical knowledge to appreciate it in that way.

My favorites so far are Coltrane, Miles, Bill Evans, and Mingus.


----------



## camorristi

I'm seriously thinking about opening a club that only plays music from the 90's


----------



## Repp Stripe




----------



## JohnRov

The Decemberists- The Hazards of Love


----------



## Repp Stripe




----------



## TMMKC

Van Morrison's_ Back on Top. _Great "autumn" music.


----------



## camorristi

ZachGranstrom said:


>


Have you ever heard Italian?


----------



## ajo

Repp Stripe said:


>


Now your cookin try the complete village vanguard recordings,1961.


----------



## Repp Stripe

Thanks, ajo, for the recommendation.

I'll take any and all.

Those recordings were in fact already next on my list, but it's always nice to hear another vote of confidence.

I probably listen to _Portrait in Jazz_ and _Explorations_ more than any other Jazz albums I have right now, so I'm definitely excited to hear them.


----------



## TMMKC

Repp Stripe said:


> Thanks, ajo, for the recommendation.
> 
> I'll take any and all.
> 
> Those recording were in fact already next on my list, but it's always nice to hear another vote of confidence.
> 
> I probably listen to _Portrait in Jazz_ and _Explorations_ more than any other Jazz albums I have right now, so I'm definitely excited to hear them.


If you like Bill Evans, you will surely like Bill Charlap (he's my favorite of the current crop of jazz pianists and I've seen him live a couple times too!). I love his restrained style. This is one of my favorites: _Live at the Village Vanguard_. I love his version of _Autumn in New York_. Enjoy.


----------



## Repp Stripe

Thanks, TMMKC.

I'll check'im out.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

I'm also listening to this song.


----------



## harvey_birdman

ZachGranstrom said:


>


I love that Royksopp album. Eminently listenable.


----------



## ajo

TMMKC said:


> If you like Bill Evans, you will surely like Bill Charlap (he's my favorite of the current crop of jazz pianists and I've seen him live a couple times too!). I love his restrained style. This is one of my favorites: _Live at the Village Vanguard_. I love his version of _Autumn in New York_. Enjoy.


In total agreement. I would start with Written in the Stars. I have been going through a big trio phase at present a couple of stand outs The Neal Cowley Trio and Oz's Mike Nock An Accumulation of Subtleties, Misinterprotato; the gentel war and of course anything by Keith Jarrett.


----------



## Repp Stripe




----------



## Repp Stripe




----------



## jean-paul sartorial

I'm digging the new Swans and Superchunk "comeback" albums right now.


----------



## Repp Stripe




----------



## Acacian

KCEA - Streaming big band and swing music 24 hours a day:
https://www.kcea.org/

Usually, it's WBGO - Newark Public Radio - quite possibly the best jazz station on the face of the planet:
https://www.wbgo.org/


----------



## ajo

^ Thanks for the WBGO link very hip what i'm hearing.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Billy Idol- Dancing with myself


----------



## Acacian

DRS2 radio from Switzerland - "Kultur and Wissen" classical music - pretty mellow; nothing too bombastic.

Live stream:
https://glb-stream13.streamserver.ch/1/drs2/mp3_128


----------



## ajo

Streaming Olympia by Bryan Ferry on NPR. Certainly adds a kick to sorting out my inbox.


----------



## JJR512

Currently, right now, this minute, I'm listening to the Howard County Fire/Rescue live dispatch feed streaming over the internet: https://www.savagevfc.org/live-audio-feed.php


----------



## lovemeparis

*according to you... orianthi*






Guys, please tell me how I can embed the video on here?


----------



## JJR512

lovemeparis said:


> Guys, please tell me how I can embed the video on here?


Two ways:

Method 1: Use the "video" tag. Type an open bracket, the word _video_, then a closing bracket. The put the URL to the video. Then type an open bracket, a forward slash, the word _video_, and a closing bracket. It should look like this, except DO NOT put a spaces inside the brackets, which I only did to show you the code, rather than having the code actually work:

[ video ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pu1aQvm5MrU&ob=av2e[/video]

Method 2: Use the video button. Above the text entry area (where you type your message), there should be some formatting tools, like the bold button, italics button, etc. One of those buttons looks like a filmstrip; if you point to it, a tooltip should popup that says "Insert video". Click that button, then in the dialog box that pops up, enter the URL to your video and click the OK button. The video will be inserted wherever the cursor is, so make sure it's where you want it. Note that this is just a shortcut method for manually typing out the video tag as described in Method 1 above.


----------



## JJR512

Also, for more information on using formatting tags, look here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/misc.php?do=bbcode


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Kevin Ayers -Songs for Insane Times - An Anthology 1969-1980


----------



## ajo

^ Blast from the past I must admit, well at least to the mid 70's but right now Gabor Szabo- Jazz Raga


----------



## lovemeparis

*According to you...*

OK, let's try again.



JJR512 said:


>


Got it!


----------



## twe_Ed

'Personal Golf Instructions' by The Nextmen.

Can't imagine many other forum users have this in their collection but if you like funk/hiphop/ragga/dubstep mixes should be right up your street.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Sharam Jey & LouLou ft. Princess Superstar- Monday Morning


----------



## camorristi

can't get this song outta my head :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## ajo

Tomasz Stanko Quintet Dark Eyes; and the wife this morning scored great seats to the concert in Sydney in January.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Also,


----------



## MikeDT

Small Faces - Song of a baker..... Classic British freakbeat.


----------



## MikeDT

Half Man Half Biscuit - Time flies by.

"Time flies by when you're a driver of a train, Speeding out of Trumpton with a cargo of cocaine. 
I get high when im a pilot of a plane. Touching down in Camberwick, I’m stoned out of my brain.
Under bridges, over bridges, to our destination. Careful with that spliff, Eugene, it causes condensation....."


----------



## MikeDT

Katie Melua - Nine million bicycles in Beijing.


----------



## AZTEC

annette henshaw* 'Here We Are'. *

that's all.


----------



## ZachGranstrom




----------



## Carlisle Blues

*Annette Hanshaw - Under The Moon (1932) *


----------



## ZachGranstrom

*Styx- Mr. Roboto

*


----------



## Peak and Pine

*Currently, right now, this minute, listening to...*

Rush Limbaugh trying to turn me away from Obama, which I'm tempted to do, but not because that pumpkin-headed racist tells me to.

Zach: you're into the pre your-birth MTV vids now? Sheesh.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Peak and Pine said:


> *Currently, right now, this minute, listening to...*
> 
> Rush Limbaugh trying to turn me away from Obama, which I'm tempted to do, but not because that pumpkin-headed racist tells me to.
> 
> *Zach: you're into the pre your-birth MTV vids now? Sheesh.*


That's right.......which reminds me, Domo arigato, Mr. Roboto.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Now listening to:


----------



## C_Clarke

Chris Botti, "Italia."


----------



## MikeDT

Sham 69 - Everybody's Right, Everybody's Wrong.

"I'm a jumper on the wrong way
With the label sticking out
I've been hung up to dry
But the dirt just won't come out"


----------



## MikeDT

Black Sabbath - War Pigs


----------



## roman totale XVII

I'll be spending the entire weekend going through the Captain Beefheat catalogue...

RIP Don


----------



## Peak and Pine

He's being buried at sea.


----------



## ajo

Mitsuko Uchida Mozart Piano Sonata K331 and when it gets to the Alla Turca I will crank it right up.


----------



## MikeDT

Futuristic Sex Robotz - F**K The MPAA (RIAA & BSA)




...warning, contains some rude words.


----------



## MikeDT

Traffic - Hole in my shoe




Thinking of this thread. https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?109879-Hole-in-sole-of-Park-Avenue


----------



## MikeDT

Led Zeppelin - Kashmir


----------



## but_ch

Black Flag- Damaged


----------



## ZachGranstrom

*Cassius - I Love You So DUBSTEP REMIX *


----------



## ajo

Nixon In China by John Adams and the Orchestra of St Luke's conducted by Edo de Waat.


----------



## MikeDT

^^^^^

*Michael in China* is listening to Liquidator - Harry J All Stars

EDIT:-

I've just been listening to Nixon in China. I figured John Adams could do another opera about Nixon and call it 'Tricky Dicky in Trouble' :icon_smile_big:


----------



## MikeDT

The Aliens - Sunlamp Show(EP) ... a psychedelic band from Scotland, great feel good music.


----------



## ZachGranstrom




----------



## Bernie Zack

Marvin Gaye - "Let's Get it On"

Ohhhh Yeaaahhhh!


----------



## godeacs

New album by The Strokes - their first in many years. I like it, but it's much mellower and closer to 70's/80's rock than their previous tunes.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

godeacs said:


> New album by The Strokes - their first in many years. I like it, but it's much mellower and closer to 70's/80's rock than their previous tunes.


At first I didn't know if I would like it, but it's growing on me. It won't usurp Room on Fire as my favorite Strokes album, but it's not bad.


----------



## dandymandy

Listening to one of my favorite albums of all time: Neil Young´s Harvest Moon.


----------



## MikeDT

心愿 - 四个女生 (The Wish - Four Girls)

https://www.singchinesesongs.com/sing.php?singid=67


----------



## ajo

The Flatlanders More a legend than a band. Yehaaaaaa!


----------



## dandymandy

Frank Sinatra - My Way

A classic.


----------



## ZachGranstrom




----------



## wce59

Sirius XM Radio, 50's on 5 channel. Currently on: "In the Still of the Night," by the Five Satins.

The "Fifties" channel is one of several to which I listen. Others include the 40's, '60s, '70s, Siriusly Sinatra, Soul Town, and Bluegrass Junction channels. (I know, it's a diverse list.)


----------



## wce59

An online station, "Play Misty for Me," through iTunes. Currently on: "Bang Bang (My Baby Shot Me Down)," by Nancy Sinatra. This version puts Cher's to shame. (And I like most of Cher's music, too.)


----------



## ZachGranstrom

[video=dailymotion;xhkpt7]https://www.dailymotion.com/video/xhkpt7_lmfao-ft-lauren-bennett-goonrock-party-rock-anthem_music[/video]

Edit:


----------



## ZachGranstrom




----------



## ZachGranstrom




----------



## MikeDT

Sham 69 - Borstal Breakout. 



Sham 69 - Hurry Up Harry.

"Come on come on
Hurry up Harry come on
Come on come on
Hurry up Harry come on
We're going down the pub
We're going down the pub"


----------



## MikeDT

Chinese reggae.

https://www.xiami.com/song/showcollect/id/3266457

This stuff is awesome, especially 慢慢飞/ Slowly Fly -- 龙神道 https://www.xiami.com/song/1769927662

I think the world just got a little bit better.


----------



## TMMKC

Joe Jackson, "Body & Soul. One of my top 25 favorite albums.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

[video=dailymotion;xiyd8y]https://www.dailymotion.com/video/xiyd8y_swedish-house-mafia-save-the-world_music[/video]


----------



## halldaniel21

Danza Kuduro - ft. Lucenzo, its Portuguese, but I loved the song ever since I heard it from Fast Five.


----------



## thebot

The new Gillian Welch album, the harrow and the harvest, is excellent.


----------



## Dr Kilroy

Danse Macabre by Charles Camille Saint-Saëns! :biggrin2:

Best regards, Dr


----------



## MikeDT

The best of Nimoy and Shatner.


----------



## MikeDT

Introducing the Justin Beiber loving neighbours to some good music....


----------



## kajoybe

Berlioz's "Te Deum", Beecham conducting The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## JDC

Avoid if you're prone to motion sickness:


----------



## JDC

Same video with my audio choice. This one is unlisted, please don't forward the link or reupload the video to other sites. Thanks.


----------



## welldressedfellow

The Gloria from the Fons Bonitatis Mass.


----------



## wce59

Listening to my iTunes library (here are last five tracks, beginning with the most recently played):

"Vastapol," Elizabeth Cotten (CD: _Classic Blues from Smithsonian Folkways_)
"Looking Through the Windows," The Jackson 5 (CD: _Anthology_ - purchased through iTunes)
"Let's Spend the Night Together," The Rolling Stones (CD: _Forty Licks_)
"Left Right Out of Your Heart," Patti Page (CD: _A Golden Celebration _- 4-CD Set)
"Ever Lovin' Blues," Jackie Cain-Roy Kral Sextet (CD: _Atlantic Jazz Voices of Cool, Vol. 1_)


----------



## MikeDT

UFO 1 - UFO ...awesome.


----------



## JDC

From the Bridge School Benefit concert last weekend in Mountain View. It's a great cause imo. Please consider a donation if you agree.

The entire 7+ hour webcast (Saturday):






Dave Matthews & Tim Reynolds:






Neil Young's set includes a wonderful version of Sugar Mountain:






The student in the light gray sweatshirt behind Neil is his son Ben.


----------



## ajo

All We Are Saying Bill Frisell plays the music of John Lennon


----------



## MacTweed

FrankDC said:


> Avoid if you're prone to motion sickness:


Wow - that looked like he had a good time. I wonder how far he travelled overall?


----------



## JDC

MacTweed said:


> Wow - that looked like he had a good time. I wonder how far he travelled overall?


He went from 7000' to 1700' and his wingsuit has a glide ratio of just over 3:1. So at least from my calc his max distance was around 16,000'.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Afrojack and Steve Aoki featuring Miss Palmer - No Beef


----------



## bblizzard




----------



## wce59

*A LOT of Holiday Music of Late...*

Here are the last five (all on my computer via iTunes), starting with the most recent:

"Christmas Carousel," Peggy Lee
(CD: Christmas Carousel)

"Step Into Christmas," Madeline Bell
(CD: Blue Christmas)
Note: Great version of the Elton John tune.

"Ring Those Christmas Bells," Fred Waring and His Pennsylvanians
(CD: Ultra-Lounge: Christmas Cocktails, Part One)

"Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas," Judy Garland
(CD: Santamental Journey: Pop Vocal Christmas Classics)

"Children's Christmas Song," The Supremes
(CD: Merry Christmas)

Best wishes for a happy holiday season!


----------



## bernoulli

Are we allowed to type mildly drunk? Listening to Manowar after a wonderful dinner at Aconchego Carioca full of diffeeent beers.


----------



## wce59

On Internet station, "Music from the Blue Light" (which generally plays standards, mostly from the pre-rock era):

"Stardust," Nat King Cole


----------



## MikeDT

Aqualung - Jethro Tull


----------



## ajo

MikeDT said:


> Aqualung - Jethro Tull


Now that I can relate too, great album.

Highly recommend Ulf Wakenius: Vagabond great guitar album.


----------



## hoodriver4

Earl of Ormonde said:


> For me there are only 2 types of music, music that does something for me and music that doesn't.
> The music that doesn't group is smaller than the music that does group.


I agree although, lately I am finding with music that is coming out these days my doesn't move me group is getting quite larger.


----------



## TheXMJohnson

Katyusha by the Red Army Choir


----------



## Howard

Brooklyn Express- Are You Ready (1980)


----------



## upthewazzu

99 Must-Have Chillout Classics

$1.99 from Amazon.com for 99 classical pieces. Unreal.


----------



## McPatrickClan

Last music enjoyed was some Van Halen from the post-DLR years.


----------



## MikeDT

Ummagumma - Pink Floyd


----------



## Mox

Mississippi hill-country blues...


----------



## SarahTobin

*Hallelujah - Jeff Buckley*


----------



## tocqueville

I keep coming back to this:


----------



## tocqueville

But now there's this:


----------



## MikeDT

A Space in Time - Ten Years After









...downloaded from google.cn


----------



## Nissim




----------



## welldressedfellow

Vaughan Williams' setting of the Old Hundredth Psalm tune. We were singing it a little over an hour ago.


----------



## ZachGranstrom




----------



## Shaver

Beethoven's Sonata Pathetique - as played by my partner on her piano. :icon_smile:


----------



## drlivingston

Right now, I have Pandora on shuffle. A few minutes ago, I was enjoying Pachelbel's Canon in D. Now, I am listening to NWA's "Boyz N The Hood." Word for the day... dichotomy.


----------



## Shaver

^ Or three words - selectively aesthetically eclectic. :icon_smile:


----------



## Dr Kilroy

welldressedfellow said:


> Vaughan Williams' setting of the Old Hundredth Psalm tune. We were singing it a little over an hour ago.


Great! Vaughan Williams is one of my favourite composers, my favourite composition of him being the 7th symphony, also known as Sinfonia Antartica (I am not listening to it right now, as a matter of fact).

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Howard

Oliver Cheatam


----------



## tocqueville

American Beauty.


----------



## Howard

Randy Andy-Motor Song


----------



## tocqueville

Sublime.


----------



## Howard

Jimmy Bo Horne-You Make Me Hot


----------



## TSWalker

A British reggae DJ friend of mine made an album for my son. "Honour your mother and father" by Desmond Dekker is fantastic in utero brainwashing. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## ajo

TSWalker said:


> A British reggae DJ friend of mine made an album for my son. "Honour your mother and father" by Desmond Dekker is fantastic in utero brainwashing. :icon_smile_big:


It won't work I tired it with Miles Davis while the wife was pregnant and told the baby what the music was. It failed he's now listening to Tu Pac (sigh)


----------



## Howard

Chuckii Booker


----------



## FJW

Patty Griffin "You Are Not Alone" from the end last week's episode of NCIS.

Can't get the song out of my mind.


----------



## Howard

Ollie And Jerry


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Leon Boellman (1862-1896) - Gothic Suite


----------



## Howard

Wish and Fonda Rae


----------



## ajo

Wayne Shorter Without a Net. Wahooo! Fantastic!


----------



## Howard

Val Young.


----------



## mdinz

Lee Morgan - The Sidewinder


----------



## Howard

Jasper Street Company


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

Boards of Canada - Dayvan Cowboy


----------



## tocqueville

Mozart at his best is sublime. And Dessay just kills it:


----------



## tocqueville

From the same mass, regrettably not the best audio:


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

"Two Pillow Sleeper" by Daniel Romano






Very Gram Parsons - ish...


----------



## Zakk

Orchestral Suite No. 3: Air (Bach) - London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Howard

Gayle Adams-Love Fever


----------



## Zakk

Brandenburg Concerto No. 3 in G Major (Bach) - London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Zakk

Mark Karan - Easy Wind


----------



## wce59

Music on my iPad. I've placed it on song shuffle, which produces a mix that fits my eclectic tastes. :icon_smile:

Last 10 tracks (earliest to latest):

"On and On," Erykah Badu (Baduizm)
"Right or Wrong," Bob Wills & His Texas Playboys (Anthology 1935-1973)
"Fiesta in Blue," Lambert, Hendricks, and Ross (Sing a Song of Basie)
"When You Wish Upon A Star," June Christy (The Cool School/Do Re Mi)
"Don't Be Cruel," Elvis Presley (Elvis '56)
"Loving You," Vanessa Rubin (Girl Talk)
"Peggy Sue," Buddy Holly (Greatest Hits)
"Yesterday Once More," Carpenters (Yesterday Once More) [Greatest Hits collection]
"I'm Not Lisa," Jessi Colter (Super Hits of the '70s: Have a Nice Day, Vol. 15)
"Killing the Blues," Robert Plant & Alison Krauss (Raising Sand)


----------



## Howard

Komiko-Feel Alright


----------



## VictorRomeo

Linn Radio, via Sonos in my kitchen while making dinner. Current song is from an amazing artist/composer called David Paul Jones.


----------



## Howard

Paul Laurence


----------



## toddorbertBU

Spoon - I turn my camera on


----------



## Howard

First Circle


----------



## wce59

(Via the Internet) KQSA, a big band/standards station out of Midland, Tex. 

Currently playng: 
Stompin' at the Savoy, Gene Krupa

Last played:
Day by Day, Sarah Vaughan


----------



## Howard

Central Line


----------



## toddorbertBU

Ricky Gervais podcast - season 1


----------



## Howard

Mary Wells


----------



## VictorRomeo

Admiral Fallow.


----------



## Howard

Norman Giscomb


----------



## ichiran

Simon Lynge - The Future


----------



## toddorbertBU

Mysterious Universe


----------



## ichiran

Don Pullen - Jana's Delight


----------



## Howard

Affinity- For You And Me


----------



## ichiran

Wilco - Sky Blue Sky


----------



## Howard

Lisa Boray


----------



## ichiran

The Sun Hasn't Set On This Boy Yet, by Nils Lofgren


----------



## Howard

The Sylvers


----------



## ichiran

Troublemaker, by Weezer


----------



## Howard

Manhattans-Kiss And Say Goodbye


----------



## ichiran

Forever Young, by Alphaville


----------



## wce59

Recently purchased tracks from iTunes:

Last 10 tracks (earliest to latest):

"Afterglow/In the Days of Our Love," Jody Sandhaus (Afterglow)
"Ain't That Peculiar," The Midtown Men (Sixties Hits)
"Any Stretch of Blacktop," Nu-Blu (The Blu-Disc)
"Big Girls Don't Cry/Sherry," The Midtown Men (Sixties Hits)
"Bloodshot Eyes," Asleep at the Wheel (Asleep At the Wheel)
"Blue Velvet," Bobby Vinton (The Best of Bobby Vinton)
"Born Free," Kate Smith (The Best of Kate Smith)
"Breezin' Along With the Breeze," Sue Raney (Sue Raney: Volume II)
"Euphoria (Single Version)" Loreen (Euphoria)
"Ode to Newfoundland," Kim Stockwood featuring Damhnait Doyle (Back to the Water)


----------



## Howard

Fantasy


----------



## ichiran

The Marriage of Figaro, by Mozart


----------



## Howard

Val Young


----------



## ichiran

"Braveheart" original soundtrack


----------



## Howard

Class Action


----------



## ichiran

We Let Her Down, by Chris Isaak


----------



## Howard

Brass Construction


----------



## ichiran

Neon River, by Keane


----------



## midnight2six

The Vibrations. End Up Crying. From Right Track Best of OKeh Northern Soul.


----------



## Howard

Autumn


----------



## ichiran

The Theme, by Miles Davis


----------



## Howard

RB Hudmon


----------



## ichiran

Max Richter - On The Nature Of Daylight


----------



## ichiran

Queen - We Are The Champions


----------



## Howard

Madagascar-Rainbow


----------



## Claybuster

Martini In The Morning is playing All or Nothing at All.


----------



## Howard

Rocket-Groove Thing


----------



## ledfortr

M83 Midnight City

Not my typical cup of tea, but wow it's good.


----------



## Howard

Blue Magic


----------



## ledfortr

Inspired by earlier comment, braveheart soundtrack


----------



## Howard

Slave


----------



## Oldsarge

The hum of the AC and my wife fixing dinner.


----------



## Howard

Temptations-Treat Her Like A Lady


----------



## TheBigOne

Howard said:


> Temptations-Treat Her Like A Lady


My man

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Howard

Beggar & Co.-Somebody Help Me Out


----------



## Mr Humphries

Vaughan Williams - The Lark Ascending


----------



## Howard

Firefox-Fire


----------



## Mr Humphries

King Crimson - Larks Tongues In Aspic

i see a lark theme developing


----------



## Howard

Gayle Adams


----------



## Acme

The delightful Eliza Doolittle and her trad backup band.






She does delicious things with songs originated by other bands.


----------



## Howard

GQ-Boogie Shoogie Feeling


----------



## Tamarina

One Republic - Counting Stars.


----------



## Howard

Forrest


----------



## Klay

Nirvana - Come as you are


----------



## drlivingston

Wax Fang--The Majestic:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Humphries




----------



## Howard

Kasso-Walkman


----------



## Mr Humphries




----------



## Howard

AM FM-You Are The One


----------



## Mr Humphries

[video]




Debussy - Clair De lune


----------



## tocqueville

Bach Mass in b minor


----------



## Howard

Funk Deluxe-This Time


----------



## GWW

Ludwig van Beethoven - 5. Sinfonie in c-Moll, Opus 67 - Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Christian Thielemann


----------



## Howard

Michael Jackson-Thriller


----------



## GWW

Ludwig van Beethoven - Klaviersonate Nr. 8 in c-Moll, Opus 13 "Grande Sonate Pathétique" - Daniel Barenboim


----------



## TheBigOne

Smokey Robinson on Pandora, Ooh Baby Baby


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mr Humphries

Toots Thielemans


----------



## drlivingston

Digital Underground---"Humpty Dance" followed by Ice Cube---"No Vaseline"
Classics!


----------



## Shaver




----------



## Reuben

Rocking out to a little Mellencamp here


----------



## drlivingston

Now I am listening to The Clancy Brothers and Tommy Makem : "Isn't It Grand Boys"


----------



## Howard

Slow Down By Loose Ends


----------



## kaehlin

drlivingston said:


> Now I am listening to The Clancy Brothers and Tommy Makem : "Isn't It Grand Boys"


That's the sound of my childhood right there, my parents were (are) huge fans.

Myself, right now, the sound of dinner sizzling. And Steve Miller Band.


----------



## Shaver

"Plants his nose in the sky and he wipes it up above
And he p*sses like I cry for an unfaithful love"

**sigh* 
*


----------



## Mr Humphries




----------



## Howard

Aretha Franklin-Get It Right


----------



## kaehlin

Grateful Dead, Deer Creek Music Center, 7/19/1990. All Along the Watchtower. Always a fan of this song, one of my favorite Dylan covers by just about anybody, and I show I attended in person.


----------



## Howard

Say You Say Me-Lionel Richie


----------



## TheBigOne

Art Blakey and The Jazz Messengers, Along Came Betty


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Howard

Dan Hartman-Relight My Fire


----------



## Reuben

Two of my favorites: Highwayman by The Highwaymen


----------



## Reuben

And Fall of the Peacemakers, by Molly Hatchet


----------



## drlivingston

Insane Clown Posse-What is a Juggalo


----------



## Howard

Commodores-Lady You Bring Me Up


----------



## Mr Humphries

Sleep - Dopesmoker


----------



## Howard

Earth Wind And Fire-You And I


----------



## drlivingston

Drivin' N Cryin'--Honeysuckle Blue


----------



## jph712

Latest find is a band from the UK named The Temperance Movement. Look the up on YouTube. Great band.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr Humphries

Kathryn Tickell and Terry Conway - Fareweel Regailty


----------



## Howard

Sugarfoot-Fire


----------



## drlivingston

Clawfinger---Biggest & the Best


----------



## Mr Humphries

Blackfoot - Marauder


----------



## drlivingston

Wax Fang--Majestic


----------



## eagle2250

This week I seem to be listening to a lot of :golden oldies,"as I work my way through a collection of Malt Shop Melodies. Presently playing is "It's All In The Game" by Tommy Edwards.


----------



## drlivingston

Ice Cube--No Vaseline


----------



## Howard

Cheryl Lynn-Got To Be Real


----------



## Mr Humphries

Bedlam - Lost In Space


----------



## drlivingston

Anthrax--Only


----------



## Howard

Latoya Jackson-If You Feel The Funk


----------



## JohnRov

Volbeat almost exclusively with an Al DiMeola interlude yesterday.


----------



## Howard

I Feel Your Love Coming On-Chic


----------



## gaseousclay

In the mood for metal. Listened to these albums back to back:

Mastodon: Crack The Skye

Russian Circles: Memorial


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaseousclay

drlivingston said:


> Digital Underground---"Humpty Dance" followed by Ice Cube---"No Vaseline"
> Classics!


Classics indeed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Humphries

Integrity - Systems Overload and Humanity Is The Devil


----------



## drlivingston

Dana Dane--Nightmares--from Mr. Magic's Rap Attack Vol. 1 (on vinyl of course)


----------



## Mr Humphries

Paris - Guerillas In The Mist


----------



## Howard

Arpadys-funky bass


----------



## drlivingston

Scuzz Twittly--Keep Your Hands Off My PBR


----------



## eagle2250

Maybellene by Chuck Berry.


----------



## MaxBuck

R.E.O. Speedwagon - Flash Tan Queen


----------



## Howard

Dionne Warwick- Anyone Who Had A Heart


----------



## Mr Humphries

Cherry Ghost - 4AM


----------



## Howard

Old Time Rock And Roll-Bob Seger


----------



## TheBigOne

Monty Alexander Redemption Song


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## eagle2250

Simon and Garfunkle's The Sounds of Silence. Good golly it's good to be home!


----------



## eagle2250

This AM we are listening to Ted Nugent's Spirit of The Wild album. Tooth, Fang and Claw is currently playing, to be followed by my favorite cut on the CD, "Kiss My Ass"...LOL, Ted's words, not mine!  Although, this artist/musician is my kind of American, rejecting drugs and embracing God, Country, family and hunting...in that order.


----------



## Mr Humphries

Sleep - Dopesmoker


----------



## Howard

UB40-Can't Help Falling In Love


----------



## MaxBuck

Clapton - Forever Man


----------



## drlivingston

Insane Clown Posse -- Willy Bubba


----------



## Howard

Finis Henderson-Blame It On The Night


----------



## Mr Humphries

Swans - Children Of God


----------



## Howard

Venus-Shocking Blue


----------



## TheBigOne

St. Thomas, Jazz Colossus, Sonny Rollins 1956 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Howard

Simply Red-Only Love


----------



## MaxBuck

Beach Boys - Do It Again


----------



## eagle2250

The Token's "The Lion Sleeps Tonight." Gosh, it's good to go back...if even for just a few minutes! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Mr Humphries

AC/DC - Powerage


----------



## eagle2250

Tommy Edward's "It's All In The Game."


----------



## Howard

The Time-My Drawers


----------



## Mr Humphries

Bill Fay - Time Of The Last Persecution


----------



## Howard

Atlantic Starr-Yours Forever


----------



## Mr Humphries

Oddfellows Casino - We Will Be Here


----------



## drlivingston

Bob Marley & The Wailers--The entire Legend album


----------



## Howard

Romina Johnson- While Your Girl's At Home


----------



## eagle2250

This AM we're listening to Bruce Springsteen's Greatest Hits CD. Presently playing is Hungry Heart.


----------



## Mr Humphries

King Curtis - Whiter Shade Of Pale


----------



## drlivingston

Israel Kamakawiwo'ole--Somewhere Over The Rainbow


----------



## Howard

Rick James- 17


----------



## eagle2250

This AM's selection is Neal McCoy's Greatest Hits CD. Currently playing, "The City Put The Country Back In Me."


----------



## Mr Humphries

Boston Strangler/Waste Management/Peacebreakers - Stomp-I-Lation CS


----------



## Howard

Mtume- Prime Time


----------



## drlivingston

CCR--Fortunate Son


----------



## eagle2250

Today's CD is the Oak Ridge Boy's Revival collection, currently playing "Power In The Blood." Kinda saddles a person with the urge to get off their arse and go out and do something good for someone else! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Mr Humphries

Pooka - Higher


----------



## Howard

Enigma-Sadness


----------



## TheBigOne

Ronny Jordan, The Jackal. Wonderful story put to great music


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## eagle2250

Today it's Neal McCoy's Life of The Party Collection. Presently playing "The Girls of Summer" trac.


----------



## Howard

Maze-Never Let You Down


----------



## Mr Humphries

Mark Tranmer - How Scarlet The Leaves


----------



## Howard

Ultimate Kaos-Casanova


----------



## Mr Humphries

Rot In Hell - Ruined Empire


----------



## Howard

Marc Sadane- Baby Won't Cha


----------



## Laudams

Schubert - Serenade

Love this!


----------



## Howard

Eurthymics- There Must be An Angel


----------



## Mr Humphries

Massive Attack - Protection


----------



## Howard

Sly & The Family Stone- Dance To The Music


----------



## Mr Humphries

Mental - And You Know This ep


----------



## Shaver

Truly sublime, electro version of a Smiths classic:


----------



## Howard

Billie Jean-Michael Jackson


----------



## eagle2250

Currently listening to The Oak Ridge Boy's Greatest Hits. Playing now is "Trying to Love Two Women...!"


----------



## Howard

Boney M-El Lute


----------



## Thomas Alfred

Stan Getz - I Don't Know What Time It Is Now


----------



## Mr Humphries

Alpha - Come From Heaven


----------



## eagle2250

This AM it's Elvis' Gospel, 1957 - 1971 Collection. Presently playing, "I'm Gonna Walk Dem Golden Stairs!"


----------



## GWW

Wolfgang Amadé Mozart - _Voi che sapete_ from _Le Nozze di Figaro_ - Performed by Sonja Leutwyler


----------



## Howard

Michael Jackson-This Is It


----------



## eagle2250

This AM's listening pleasure in the Eagle's roost is Toby Keith's Pull My Chain album. The trac currently playing is "I'm Just Talkin' About Tonight!" The wife loves this guy.....:crazy:


----------



## drlivingston

"Mad World"--Gary Jules (oddly enough, I actually enjoy the Adam Lambert version more)


----------



## Howard

Autograph- Turn Up The Radio


----------



## Shaver

MAX WALL - ENGLAND'S GLORY

There are jewels in the crown of England's glory
And every jewel shines a thousand ways

Frankie Howerd, Noël Coward and garden gnomes
Frankie Vaughan, Kenneth Horne, Sherlock Holmes
Monty, Biggles and Old King Cole
In the pink or on the dole
Oliver Twist and Long John Silver
Captain Cook and Nelly Dean
Enid Blyton, Gilbert Harding
Malcolm Sargeant, Graham Greene

All the jewels in the crown of England's glory
Too numerous to mention, but a few
And every one could tell a different story
And show old England's glory something new

Nice bit of kipper and Jack the Ripper and Upton Park
Gracie, Cilla, Maxy Miller, Petula Clark

Winkles, Woodbines, Walnut Whips
Vera Lynn and Stafford Cripps 
Lady Chatterley, Muffin the Mule
Winston Churchill, Robin Hood
Beatrix Potter, Baden-Powell
Beecham's powders, Yorkshire pud

With Billy Bunter, Jane Austen
Reg Hampton, George Formby
Billy Fury, Little Titch
Uncle Mac, Mr. Pastry and all
Uncle mac, Mr. Pastry and all

All the jewels in the crown of England's glory
Too numerous to mention, but a few
And every one could tell a different story
And show old England's glory something new

Somerset Maugham, Top Of The Form with the Boys' Brigade
Mortimer Wheeler, Christine Keeler and the Board of Trade
Henry Cooper, wakey wakey, England's labour
Standard Vanguard, spotted dick, England's workers
England's glory


----------



## eagle2250

^^+1 
....and a classic, for sure! Thanks for sharing that, my friend.


----------



## GWW

Franz Liszt - Études d'exécution transcendante d'après Paganini; Étude No. 5 in E major (Allegretto, dolcissimo) ("La chasse") - Performed by Vladimir Horowitz


----------



## Howard

Whitney Houston- I Have Nothing


----------



## MaxBuck




----------



## JohnRov

Adebisi Shank- all three albums. Math-y instrumental rock from Ireland.


----------



## eagle2250

Today's selection Brooks & Dinn's Steers and Stripes collection. Presently tracking, "Only In America!" Great lyrics.


----------



## GWW

Wilhelm Richard Wagner - _Mein lieber Schwan _aus _Lohengrin _- Performed by Thomas Moser


----------



## Howard

REO Speedwagon- Can't Fight This Feeling


----------



## Howard

Moody Blues-Wildest Dreams


----------



## GWW

Franz Schubert - Der Erlkönig - Performed by Ian Bostridge


----------



## drlivingston

MaxBuck said:


>


That is one of my all-time favorites.
"...Neon lights, Nobel prize, when a leader speaks, that leader dies"


----------



## Howard

Billy Squire-Everybody Wants you


----------



## racebannon

Marvin Gaye--Let's get it on


----------



## Howard

Mike Oldfield-Foreign Affair


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to The Oak Ridge Boy's "Old Time Gospel Favorites." Presently tracking is the song, When I Lay My Burdens Down.


----------



## Howard

Maniac- Michael Sembello


----------



## Flairball

Just like every Sunday morning, unless I'm stuck at work, I listen to Sunday Morning Blues, 9-12 on the WZLX 100.7 FM.


----------



## eagle2250

This afternoon we're listening to the Sentimental Journey collection of Pop Vocal Classics. Presently playing, "A Cottage For Sale" performed by Billy Eckstein and his orchestra. Great music for fading in and out of a napping state! :redface:


----------



## Howard

George Benson-Give Me The Night


----------



## eagle2250

:crazy: This AM's selection has been Lou Bega and his "A Little Bit of Mambo" collection. Presently playing, Behind Stage (I think that's the title?). :icon_scratch:


----------



## my19

The one-song History of Rock, according to this from The Atlantic. https://theatln.tc/1uWHNUU


----------



## Howard

Slow Hand-Pointer Sisters


----------



## eagle2250

This AM it's Trace Adkin's Comin' On Strong CD. Presently playing, "Then Came The Night!"


----------



## tocqueville

This is my new favorite band:


----------



## Howard

Glenn Jones-We've Only Just Begun


----------



## eagle2250

This AM I am listening to (the wife up and left the room...perhaps not a fan of the artist? :icon_scratch Hank Williams, The Original Singles Collection. Presently playing, "Moanin."


----------



## Howard

Roxette- Listen To Your Heart


----------



## Flairball

Not exactly "right now", but the other night I did have the pleasure of attending an Alice Cooper concert, and it was fun.


----------



## drlivingston

Drivin n Cryin - Honeysuckle Blue


----------



## Flairball

Thelonious Monk- A Jazz Collection. Volume 2. On the front porch with a cigar and a Balvenie 12yr Triple Cask.


----------



## eagle2250

This AM, as the sun has yet to rise locally, the selection is The Statler Brother's Today's Gospel Favorites. Presently playing, "Precious Memories!"


----------



## Mr Humphries

Throbbing Gristle - The Second Annual Report


----------



## Howard

Michael Jackson-Billie Jean


----------



## eagle2250

This AM it's Toby Keith's Pull My Chain CD. Presently playing, "I Can't Take You Anywhere."


----------



## Howard

Some Like It Hot-Robert Palmer


----------



## Mr Humphries

Integrity - Humanity Is The Devil/FTWFT


----------



## Howard

Stevie Wonder-My Girl


----------



## eagle2250

Today it's The Oak Ridge Boy's Greateest Hits collection. Presently playing, "Bobbie Sue!" Certainly an entertaining little jingle.


----------



## Howard

Terence Trent D'arby- Sign Your Name


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we're listening to The Country Jukebox Collection. Presently playing, "Welcome To My World" performed by Jim Reeves.


----------



## Howard

INXS-New Sensation


----------



## Mr Humphries

Ray Conniff - Masterworks The 1955-1962 Albums.


----------



## eagle2250

It's probably too early in the day for this, but today's selection is Suzy Boggus's Greatest Hits CD...presently tracking, "Letting Go!" LOL. If the tenor of these tunes doesn't change pretty soon, I fear I may be in the dumps all day.


----------



## my19

eagle2250 said:


> It's probably too early in the day for this, but today's selection is Suzy Boggus's Greatest Hits CD...presently tracking, "Letting Go!" LOL. If the tenor of these tunes doesn't change pretty soon, I fear I may be in the dumps all day.


On the plus side, you get to hear 'Drive South.' If that doesn't lift your spirits, nothing will!


----------



## Howard

Whitney Houston-I Wanna Dance With Somebody


----------



## eagle2250

This AM we are enjoying the Oak Ridge Boy's collection. Presently playing, "You're The One."


----------



## Howard

Foghat- Slow Ride


----------



## zeppacoustic

Chopin Nocturnes #1-11


----------



## Mr Humphries

Dvorak - Symphony # 9


----------



## Howard

Shotgun- Junior Walker


----------



## Shaver




----------



## Chouan

David Bowie, "We are the Dead".


----------



## Howard

U2-I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For


----------



## Shaver

This stimulates my full range of emotions (rage, lust, vengeance, joy)


----------



## Bjorn

Shaver said:


> This stimulates my full range of emotions (rage, lust, vengeance, joy)


Not big on ennui, are you?


----------



## Howard

Sam Cooke- Another Saturday Night


----------



## Shaver

Bjorn said:


> Not big on ennui, are you?


I try but frankly I just can't be bothered. :cool2:


----------



## Chouan

Howard said:


> U2-I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For


It'll be where you left it, think about where you've been and you'll probably remember......


----------



## Howard

Cutting Crew-Just Died In Your Arms.


----------



## Mr Humphries

Minor Theat - Discography cd.


----------



## Howard

Gap Band-Outstanding


----------



## Shaver

The Memphis Flash shows us what he's all about:


----------



## eagle2250

This AM we are spending the morning with the Righteous Brother's 1962 through 1974 Anthology collection. Presently playing, "This Little Girl of Mine!" Listening to these lyrics, I am struck by the reality that I am truly blessed...and "she thinks my tractor's sexy!" 

Thank you Kenny Chesney.


----------



## Howard

Kajagoogoo- Too Shy


----------



## eagle2250

Today it's Kenny Chesney's Everywhere We Go CD. Presently playing the "Everywhere We Go" track.


----------



## Howard

Bon Jovi- Bad Medicine


----------



## GWW

Richard Wagner - Ouvertüre zu _Theodor Apels_ Schauspiel: _Columbius
_
A lesser known piece by the great Maestro, but not a bit less great.


----------



## Howard

Chicago-Hard Habit To Break


----------



## Shaver

Flippin' like a pancake, popping like a cork
Fleegle, Bingo, Drooper an' Snork


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL.

My friend, you are a bad influence! I can't believe I muted the Oak Ridge Boys on the home sound system to listen to that(?). Thanks for the first chuckle of the day! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Howard

Chic-Le Freak


----------



## Shaver

*Ten to doomsday, moving fast, heads up, mind that blast
No time to sleep, it's Def. Con. One*


----------



## Howard

Sherry-Frankie Valli And The Four Seasons


----------



## eagle2250

This morning with our cup of Joe is the Breaking Southern Ground CD. Presently tracking is the Nick Cowan rendition of "Money Don't Make You Happy!" I guess that means happy is free for the taking?


----------



## Howard

Dreams- Fleetwood Mac


----------



## eagle2250

This AM's lyrical 'pick-me-up' comes from the Best of The Everly Brothers Collection CD. Presently tracking is "All I Have To Do Is Dream!"


----------



## Howard

Time After Time-Cyndi Lauper


----------



## GWW

Albert Lortzing - _Vater, Mutter, Schwestern, Brüder _aus _Undine _- Sung by Fritz Wunderlich


----------



## Howard

Boston- Don't Look Back


----------



## Shaver

Bananarama tinker with ABBA to great effect.

*So how could I ever refuse?
I feel like I win when I lose. *


----------



## eagle2250

^^Shaver, my friend, you have made my day! LOL. Kudo's to the Bananarama's take on an ABBA hit! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Shaver

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Shaver, my friend, you have made my day! LOL. Kudo's to the Bananarama's take on an ABBA hit! :thumbs-up:


My pleasure Eagle. Of course, as we know, nothing will beat the 'victory' performance from 1974 though. Pure class.


----------



## Howard

Hi-Five- I Like The Way


----------



## eagle2250

This mornings entertainment comes from a collection of Pop Vocal Classics. Now playing is Bill Erickson and his orchestras rendition of "A Cottage For Sale." You either love this stuff...or hate it? There just is no middle ground!


----------



## Howard

Dream On-Aerosmith


----------



## eagle2250

Fleetwood Mac's Greatest Hits CD. Presently tracking, "Go Your Own Way!"


----------



## Mr Humphries

Heresy/Concrete Sox split lp


----------



## Howard

Gerry Rafferty- Right Down The Line


----------



## dr.butcher

Townes van Zandt - Colorado Girl


----------



## Donnie

Townes - troubled soul but a great songwriter.


----------



## Mr Humphries

Dead Stop - Done With You


----------



## Howard

Lisa Lisa- I Wonder If I Can Take You Home


----------



## Shaver

One of Uncle Shaver's all-time favourite albums is this - endlessly listenable, finely crafted, lyrically divine, musically splendid:

including this funky masterpiece which pays tribute to some favourite hobbies and even mentions fine tailoring, how utterly sublime.





Every bit of clothing ought to make you pretty
You can cut the clothing, grey is such a pity
I should wear the clothing of Mr. Walter Mitty
See my tailor, he's called Simon, I know it's going to fit


----------



## WouldaShoulda

In preparation for Yuletide, I copied "Tubashop Quartet Performs the Carols" to the car's hard drive.

Oh, Bliss!!


----------



## Howard

Ratt- Round And Round


----------



## eagle2250

This AM it's Fleetwood Mac's Greatest Hits CD. Presently tracking, "Go Your Own Way!"


----------



## Mr Humphries

Howard said:


> Ratt- Round And Round


1st two lps are excellent


----------



## Brio1

Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds - People Ain't No Good :


----------



## Howard

CCR- Heard it Through The Grapevine


----------



## Brio1

^ 
I imagine that you are a Barry Manilow fan , Howard : 



 :tongue2:


----------



## Howard

Brio1 said:


> ^
> I imagine that you are a Barry Manilow fan , Howard :
> 
> 
> 
> :tongue2:


I love Barry Manilow.


----------



## Howard

Chain Of Fools-Aretha Franklin


----------



## velomane

The Flaming Lips At War with the Mystics


----------



## Shaver

Brio1 said:


> Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds - People Ain't No Good :


I'll see you and raise you.


----------



## eagle2250

This AM we are listening to George Straight's CD One Step At A Time. Presently tracking, "We Really Shouldn't Be Doing This!" :redface:


----------



## MaxBuck

Steve Winwood - Gimme Some Lovin'


----------



## drlivingston

NWA--Bozy n da Hood


----------



## red_shift

Milos - Mediterraeneo and the Best of Louis Jordon


----------



## Howard

Michael Jackson- Working Day And Night


----------



## Brio1

Shaver said:


> I'll see you and raise you.


I shall fold ... :drunken_smilie:


----------



## Shaver

*The world was on fire and no one could save me but you.*​
.........................................................................................


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The last time that happened to me, it took hours to the the sand out of my crack!!


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL....
are these heart palpitations I'm experiencing a result of too much caffeine or perhaps from watching brother Shaver's referenced music video too many times(!)? :redface:


----------



## MaxBuck

Shaver got me to listen to this one again:


----------



## Howard

Roxette- Listen To Your Heart


----------



## Brio1

The Floyd :


----------



## Howard

Rock With You- Michael Jackson


----------



## Shaver

This dreamy, stormy, and utterly quintessential performance of 'In Questa Reggia' is more powerful than the mightiest metal band - every moment that one is convinced the crescendo to fortissimo must be upon you, it kicks up yet another notch. A young Pavarotti, lungs like bellows and with a vocal timbre which could doubtless charm the knickers off a nun, tangles with a yearning, demanding Joan Sutherland in what must represent the finest recorded opera duet of all time. Puccini wrote the score and Zubin Mehta nailed it to the wall. Outstanding.

If you think you don't like opera then this may very well change your mind.

Sing it! *"In questa reggia, or son mill'anni e mille, un grido disperato risonò" *


----------



## eagle2250

Currently, right now, I'm listening to the sounds of three of our grand kinds sleeping in the room down the hall....beautiful music that these days seems all to infrequent heard. Tomorrow morning they will get back in their car and return to their new home in Florida.  Best to enjoy this moment, while possible!


----------



## MaxBuck

eagle2250 said:


> Currently, right now, I'm listening to the sounds of three of our grand kinds sleeping in the room down the hall....beautiful music that these days seems all to infrequent heard. Tomorrow morning they will get back in their car and return to their new home in Florida.  Best to enjoy this moment, while possible!


Beautifully put, eagle. What a wonderful thing for which to give thanks.

My only kid has not yet blessed us with any grandkids (and given her career, it's iffy in the long run as well). I envy you, though do not regret our daughter's decisions in the least; she's blessed us in so many other ways!


----------



## Howard

Ferry Across The Merzy- Gerry & The Pacemakers


----------



## eagle2250

MaxBuck said:


> Beautifully put, eagle. What a wonderful thing for which to give thanks.
> 
> My only kid has not yet blessed us with any grandkids (and given her career, it's iffy in the long run as well). I envy you, though do not regret our daughter's decisions in the least; she's blessed us in so many other ways!


Thank you, my friend, for those generously kind words. Indeed, our children are our most significant and enduring legacy...one area of our lives perhaps, where it is appropriate to plump out our chests just a bit, with pride and a continuing prayer for them!


----------



## GWW

Carl Maria von Weber - _Jägerchor_ aus _Der Freischütz_ - Conducted by Carlos Kleiber


----------



## Howard

Percy Sledge- You Really Got A Hold On Me


----------



## Brio1

Nothing's Shocking by Jane's Addiction : 




Please make sure that you ask your parents before listening as there is a " Parental Advisory : Explicit Lyrics " warning label on the album's cover ... :icon_jokercolor:


----------



## Howard

CCR- Have You Ever Seen The Rain?


----------



## Brio1

Lawrence Welk :


----------



## Howard

Louie Louie- Kingsmen


----------



## GWW

It feels good listening to this and knowing that this man is the one who teaches me how to sing :cofee:


----------



## Howard

Method Man-Release Yo' Delf.


----------



## Chouan

This: 
Whilst my students research the events of Italy from 1859 to 1860.


----------



## Howard

Fleetwood Mac-Sara


----------



## GWW

Johann Sebastian Bach - Tönet, ihr Pauken! Erschallet, Trompeten! - Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra conducted by Ton Koopman


----------



## Howard

Journey-Open Arms


----------



## MaxBuck

Little Feat - Texas Twister


----------



## MaxBuck

Fabulous Thunderbirds - Wrap It Up


----------



## Howard

Waiting For A Star To Fall- Boy Meets Girl


----------



## MaxBuck




----------



## Howard

Al Green- Love And Happiness


----------



## coynedj

The Beach Boys - That's Why God Made the Radio


----------



## Howard

Take Me Home-Phil Collins


----------



## Nolan

Sounds of Silence-Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## MaxBuck

Wave - Paul Desmond


----------



## Howard

Fast Car-Tracy Chapman


----------



## Adventure Wolf

Sadko by Rimsky-Korsakov


----------



## Howard

Turn Me Loose-Loverboy


----------



## Adventure Wolf

American Woman - The Guess Who


----------



## Howard

West End Girls-Pet Shop Boys


----------



## Adventure Wolf

Ed Sheeran - I See Fire


----------



## Howard

Billie Jean- Michael Jackson


----------



## Adventure Wolf

Rimsky-Korsakov - Flight of the Bumblebee


----------



## Howard

Nena- 99 Luftballoons


----------



## Adventure Wolf

Jim Croce - Once We Were Lovers


----------



## Howard

Bangles-Walk Like An Egyptian


----------



## Adventure Wolf

As soon as I read your post, I turned on the Four Seasons, Walk Like a Man


----------



## Howard

Whitesnake- Here I Go Again


----------



## Adventure Wolf

Mickey Maloney - There Were Roses


----------



## Adventure Wolf

LET THERE BE DRUMS - SANDY NELSON

CRANKED ALL THE WAY!!!


----------



## Howard

I am listening to Madonna- Open Your Heart


----------



## Chouan

"Eboracum" by "The Glass Caves".


----------



## mankson

The Elvis Brothers, _Now Dig This_

(moving my music postings to this thread/forum - seems more appropriate than the Trad Clothing forum)


----------



## Howard

Bruce Springsteen- Dancing In The Dark


----------



## mankson

Missing Persons, "Windows" (from _Spring Session M_, 1982)


----------



## Howard

Pebbles-Mercedes Boy


----------



## mankson

Beastie Boys, "Flute Loop" (_Ill Communication_, 1994)


----------



## Howard

Chicago- Look Away


----------



## mankson

Oingo Boingo, "Lightning" (from the so-called Danny Elfman _So-Lo_ release in 1984, but this was an OB release in all respects but the name)


----------



## Howard

Funky Town-Pseudo Echo


----------



## mankson

Adrian Belew, "Pretty Pink Rose" (with David Bowie)


----------



## Howard

I Can't Drive 55- Van Halen


----------



## mankson

20/20, "Remember the Lightning"


----------



## my19

Best Coast -- "California Nights"


----------



## Howard

Madonna- Material Girl


----------



## mankson

Marshall Crenshaw, "You're My Favorite Waste of Time" (Live)


----------



## Howard

Kiss Me Deadly- Lita Ford


----------



## Howard

Never- Heart


----------



## mankson

Kim Wilde, "The Second Time"


----------



## Howard

I'm So Excited- Pointer Sisters


----------



## mankson

Spandau Ballet, "Chant No. 1"


----------



## Howard

Hold On Loosely- 38 Special


----------



## mankson

Cheap Trick, "Big Eyes"


----------



## Howard

Be Near Me-ABC


----------



## mankson

Midnight Oil, "Outbreak of Love"


----------



## mankson

Joe Jackson, "Right and Wrong"


----------



## Howard

If I Can Turn Back Time- Cher


----------



## mankson

Fiona Apple, "Sullen Girl"


----------



## Howard

Careless Whisper- George Michael


----------



## mankson

The Reducers, "Out of Step"


----------



## Howard

Phil Collins- Don't Lose My Number


----------



## mankson

The dB's, "Living a Lie"


----------



## Howard

Rockwell- Who's Watching Me?


----------



## adept




----------



## mankson

The Dandy Warhols, "We Used to Be Friends"


----------



## Howard

Pointer Sisters- Jump For My Love


----------



## mankson

The B-52's, "Song for a Future Generation"


----------



## Howard

Angel- Madonna


----------



## mankson

George Michael, "Waiting for That Day"


----------



## Howard

Billy Don't Be A Hero- Bo Donaldson


----------



## L-feld

Symbolic Dream by Warm Soda

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard

Boogie Wonderland- Earth Wind And Fire


----------



## tocqueville

Brahms Piano Concertos, with Hélène Grimaud. Brahms gets better as I get older.


----------



## Howard

Right Place Wrong Time- Dr.John


----------



## mankson

"Don't Tell Me", Blancmange


----------



## Howard

Papa Don't Preach- Madonna


----------



## mankson

"Homicide", 999


----------



## Howard

I Wanna Dance With Somebody- Whitney Houston


----------



## mankson

"Same Direction", INXS


----------



## Howard

Alabama- Love In The First Degree


----------



## adept

The Sandpipers, 1966...


----------



## Howard

Self Control- Laura Branagin


----------



## TheBigOne

India Irie with Joe Sample, Christmas music. Recorded just before Sample passed away. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Howard

Second Image- is It Me?


----------



## eagle2250

Christmas Favorites Collector's Edition: Presently tracking, "Rockin' Around The Christmas Tree!" Trying to get in the spirit of the season...seems the least we should do?


----------



## Howard

Ai No Corrida- Quincy Jones


----------



## TheBigOne

Howard said:


> Ai No Corrida- Quincy Jones


You sent me to YouTube. Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Shaver

mankson said:


> "Homicide", 999


Mmm.

Nasty nasty!


----------



## Howard

Colonel Abrams- I'm Not Gonna Let You Get The Best Of Me


----------



## Howard

Lou Rawls- Your Good Thing


----------



## tocqueville

Die Zauberflöte. Heaven.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver

tocqueville said:


> Die Zauberflöte. Heaven.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed it is.

Which version are you enjoying?

To my mind Klemperer's 1964 version with the adorable Lucia Popp providing the astonishing performance of "Der Holle Rache kocht in meinen Herzen" is the epitome of those recorded examples of this work.


----------



## tocqueville

Shaver said:


> Indeed it is.
> 
> Which version are you enjoying?
> 
> To my mind Klemperer's 1964 version with the adorable Lucia Popp providing the astonishing performance of "Der Holle Rache kocht in meinen Herzen" is the epitome of those recorded examples of this work.


1997 Berlin Philharmonic with Karl Böhm. Fischer-Diskau as Papagano. Marvelous.

I listen when I work, and pieces like "Tamino Mein" always force me to stop, sit back, and enjoy. So, so good. Mozart was a gift from God. How terrible that he was with us for so short a period of time.

While I'm on the subject, I recommend his Mass in C- Minor. The best recording is with Natalie Dessay, but this on Youtube is really terrific, and I confess to having a crush on the young singer:






There's a wonderful bit at about 3:53 when the conductor's watching Ms. Fuchs sing and smiles as if to say, "You've got this!"


----------



## Shaver

^ Ahhh, well as Bohm conducts my favourite version of 'Nibelungen' - the Bayreuth 66/67 festival set- then I may, at your recommendation, add his version of 'Flute' to my Amazon wish-list.

That smile at 3.53 is lovely, and does indeed whisper 'you've nailed it'.

Ms Fuchs, eh? I wonder how one pronounces that? You dirty dog Toquers. 

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## tocqueville

Shaver said:


> ^ Ahhh, well as Bohm conducts my favourite version of 'Nibelungen' - the Bayreuth 66/67 festival set- then I may, at your recommendation, add his version of 'Flute' to my Amazon wish-list.
> 
> That smile at 3.53 is lovely, and does indeed whisper 'you've nailed it'.
> 
> Ms Fuchs, eh? I wonder how one pronounces that? You dirty dog Toquers.
> .


Et incarnatus est (at about 38:00) is one of the finest things Mozart wrote. Yes, Fuchs is a great name. It combines "foxy" (indeed) with, well, you know.

Here's Dessay bringing it to another level. It's just a pity the stupid film maker thought he had to be artistic, and that being artistic meant focusing on Ms. Dessay's nose while leaving out just about everything else.

I love how at 1:27, when she holds that high note, she's able to boost the volume. Without knowing anything about singing, I suspect that's not for amateurs.


----------



## tocqueville

Now I can't stop watching Dessay vids. She's so good.


----------



## tocqueville

I'll stop with this, and then I'll have to shut down my wifi so I can get some work done 

Thanks to Dessay I learned to appreciate Handel. His Italian oratorios are sublime.This is one of the very best pieces:


----------



## Shaver

Heh. Check this out for foxy. Anna Netrebko is possibly the finest modern exponent of Verdi.

*sighs with yearning*


----------



## tocqueville

Oh. My.

Don't get me started. Have you met Khatia?






Now, really, it's time to work. Maybe later you and I can dedicate a thread to beautiful classical musicians.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cellochris

Gents, you might enjoy Chants d'Auvergne, Vol. 1: No. 2. Bailero.

edit:

From wikipedia: this is from a collection of folk songs from the Auvergne region of France. The songs are in the local language, Occitan.

Lyrics and Translation:

Pastrè dè délaï l'aïo,
As gaïré dè buon tèms?
Dio lou baïlèro lèrô,
Lèrô lèrô lèrô lèrô baïlèro lô.
Pastré lou prat faï flour,
Li cal gorda toun troupel.
Dio lou baïlèro lèrô,
Lèrô lèrô lèrô lèrô baïlèro lô.
Pastré couci foraï,
En obal io lou bel riou!
Dio lou baïlèro lèrô,
Lèrô lèrô lèrô lèrô baïlèro lô.

Shepherd across the river,
You're hardly having a good time,
Sing baïlèro lèrô
No, I'm not,
And you, too, can sing baïlèro
Shepherd, the meadows are in bloom.
You should graze your flock on this side,
Sing baïlèro lèrô
The grass is greener in the meadows on this side,
Baïlèro lèrô
Shepherd, the water divides us,
And I can't cross it,
Sing baïlèro lèrô
Then I'll come down and find you,
Baïlèro lèrô


----------



## tocqueville

Occitan! Thanks. Are you a cellist? Would you share some of your favorites with us?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cellochris

tocqueville said:


> Occitan! Thanks. Are you a cellist? Would you share some of your favorites with us?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, how cool is that language! Beautiful.

I am a cellist. Let me sit down tonight when I have some more time and I will compile a good list, complete with youtube video links


----------



## tocqueville

I'll start: here's one of the finest pieces of music ever written, performed by my favorite interpreters of it. It's a pity about the recording quality of this particular video. I have a CD of them, which is much better:


----------



## cellochris

tocqueville said:


> I'll start: here's one of the finest pieces of music ever written, performed by my favorite interpreters of it. It's a pity about the recording quality of this particular video. I have a CD of them, which is much better:


Very nice! If you like that, you'll love this.

Fantastic video recording of Daniel Barenboim (piano), Itzhak Perlman (violin), Pinchas Zukerman (viola), Jacqueline du Pré (cello) and Zubin Mehta (double bass) performing and rehearsing the Trout Piano Quintet. It used to be all on Youtube until the producers noticed and took it down. It's pretty awesome.


----------



## tocqueville

cellochris said:


> Very nice! If you like that, you'll love this.
> 
> Fantastic video recording of Daniel Barenboim (piano), Itzhak Perlman (violin), Pinchas Zukerman (viola), Jacqueline du Pré (cello) and Zubin Mehta (double bass) performing and rehearsing the Trout Piano Quintet. It used to be all on Youtube until the producers noticed and took it down. It's pretty awesome.


Wow. Amazing. I need to see that whole documentary. Such an insane amount of talent in one group.

Here's Barenboim and Du Pré again. Nothing to watch, but a great recording. Brahms, this time:


----------



## Howard

Britney Spears- Hit Me Baby One More Time


----------



## cellochris

tocqueville said:


> Wow. Amazing. I need to see that whole documentary. Such an insane amount of talent in one group.
> 
> Here's Barenboim and Du Pré again. Nothing to watch, but a great recording. Brahms, this time:


Ah man I love that piece. One of the first sonatas I ever learned.



Howard said:


> Britney Spears- Hit Me Baby One More Time


Nice! Classic Britney.


----------



## Howard

Simple Man- Lynard Skynard


----------



## Chouan

cellochris said:


> Gents, you might enjoy Chants d'Auvergne, Vol. 1: No. 2. Bailero.
> 
> edit:
> 
> From wikipedia: this is from a collection of folk songs from the Auvergne region of France. The songs are in the local language, Occitan.
> 
> Lyrics and Translation:
> 
> Pastrè dè délaï l'aïo,
> As gaïré dè buon tèms?
> Dio lou baïlèro lèrô,
> Lèrô lèrô lèrô lèrô baïlèro lô.
> Pastré lou prat faï flour,
> Li cal gorda toun troupel.
> Dio lou baïlèro lèrô,
> Lèrô lèrô lèrô lèrô baïlèro lô.
> Pastré couci foraï,
> En obal io lou bel riou!
> Dio lou baïlèro lèrô,
> Lèrô lèrô lèrô lèrô baïlèro lô.
> 
> Shepherd across the river,
> You're hardly having a good time,
> Sing baïlèro lèrô
> No, I'm not,
> And you, too, can sing baïlèro
> Shepherd, the meadows are in bloom.
> You should graze your flock on this side,
> Sing baïlèro lèrô
> The grass is greener in the meadows on this side,
> Baïlèro lèrô
> Shepherd, the water divides us,
> And I can't cross it,
> Sing baïlèro lèrô
> Then I'll come down and find you,
> Baïlèro lèrô


A beautiful collection of music, thanks for reminding me of it. Here is a modern rendering of the song in question. 



This, however, was the first version that I heard (see next post).


----------



## Chouan




----------



## Chouan

As far as the cello is concerned, this is one of my favourites


----------



## Chouan

Shaver said:


> Heh. Check this out for foxy. Anna Netrebko is possibly the finest modern exponent of Verdi.
> 
> *sighs with yearning*


Thanks for that; well worth watching.


----------



## Chouan

However, to change the tome a bit, I'm currently, at this minute, listening to this


----------



## Chouan

And now this


----------



## Howard

Signed Sealed And Delivered- Stevie Wonder


----------



## chosenhandle

Father John Misty - _Love You, Honeybear_


----------



## tocqueville

Chouan said:


> As far as the cello is concerned, this is one of my favourites


I have a recording of her doing that; it's one of my very favorites. Magnificent.


----------



## tocqueville

Alas, this reflects my current mood. But this really is sublime music, and possibly the best rendition I've heard.


----------



## tocqueville

This comes up next. She really is phenomenal.


----------



## Howard

George Strait- The Chair


----------



## tocqueville




----------



## wfhoehn

Stan Kenton - Standards In Silhouette


----------



## Howard

Bruno Mars- Uptown Funk


----------



## my19

tocqueville said:


>


Lovely song, especially the Sandy Denny vocal. I knew the Dylan version, and those of Joan Baez and Arlo Guthrie. But I think I like Fairport Convention's the best. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Howard

Las Ketchup-Ketchup Song


----------



## Adventure Wolf

Breakeven - The Script


----------



## Howard

Planet Patrol- Play At Your Own Risk


----------



## Howard

Fleetwood Mac- Rhiannon


----------



## Mr Humphries

Fugazi - Repeater


----------



## Howard

Barry Manilow- Lay Me Down


----------



## Chouan

Tallis Scholars, "Spem in Allium"


----------



## Howard

Spinners- I'll Be Around


----------



## Adventure Wolf

"The Lakes of Pontchartrain" by Aiofe O'Donovon


----------



## Howard

Hall And Oates- She's Gone


----------



## CDuff

The Revivalists - Wish I Knew You


----------



## Howard

Shadows Of The Night- Pat Benatar


----------



## Dhaller

Cesaria Evora - Cafe Atlantico

(over and over, as my daughter is quite taken with her!)

DH


----------



## Howard

Bruce Springsteen- War


----------



## mfs

'Yes' is in town this weekend for one of the last shows of the season on San Diego Bay. So I am listening to 'Tales From Topographic Oceans' and 'Close to the Edge'.


----------



## Howard

Peter Brown- Dance With Me


----------



## Chouan

The overture to Verdi's "Force of Destiny".


----------



## Howard

Tracy Spencer- Symptoms Of True Love


----------



## Atlanta Fop

A Mighty Fortress is Our God, as performed by the Robert Shaw Chorale.


----------



## Howard

ABBA- Voulez Vous


----------



## HolmdelTom

"Dance me to the end of love" from Leonard Cohen's Live in Dublin


----------



## Howard

Thriller- Michael Jackson


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

The Louvin Brothers: Tragic Songs of Life


----------



## Howard

Spinners- Never Thought I'd Fall In Love


----------



## eagle2250

George Strait, Remember The Alamo. followed by, We really Shouldn't Be Doing This!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Johnny Cash "Cry, Cry, Cry" . Saw him in Atlanta at the House of Blues during the 96 Olympics with June Carter and his son John. Best show ever!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

R.E.M. Swan, Swan, Humingbird....


----------



## Adventure Wolf

Molly Tuttle Friend and a Friend


----------



## ran23

Just put my Spinners Anthology on, thanks Howard.


----------



## eagle2250

Woke up this AM pining to relive my youth and so....
the wife and I sat at the table enjoying our breakfast and listening to a "Malt Shop Melodies" collection. Presently playing is Johnny Preston singing "Running Bear!" After this, it's back to reality.


----------



## drlivingston

"Bartender Song" by Rehab :beer:


----------



## Howard

Loleeta Holloway- Catch Me On The Rebound


----------



## Adventure Wolf




----------



## Howard

Jojo- Boz Scaggs


----------



## Adventure Wolf

Watching this in the background. An independent Americana/Country group.


----------



## Howard

Fat Boys- Fat Boys Are Back


----------



## Adventure Wolf

Heaven Sent - Parker Millsap


----------



## Howard

Steely Dan- Rikki Don't Lose Your Number


----------



## eagle2250

This morning the Oak Ridge Boys are vocally visiting the Eagles Roost, singing their "Y'all Come Back Saloon" (at the moment).


----------



## Howard

Glamorous Life- Sheila E


----------



## eagle2250

Either being too lazy to pick out a new CD or perhaps just being a fire breathing fan of the Oak Ridge Boys, I sit at the keyboard listening to the same CD I was listening to yesterday, presently humming along with "I Wish You Could Have Turned My Head."


----------



## Howard

Ray Parker Jr.-Ghostbusters


----------



## eagle2250

This AM my beloved Bose Wave radio is spilling from it's electronic guts the great George Strait's One Step At A Time! A moment ago the tune was "I Just Want To Dance With You.


----------



## drlivingston

Drivin n Cryin - Straight to Hell


----------



## drlivingston

eagle2250 said:


> Either being too lazy to pick out a new CD or perhaps just being a fire breathing fan of the Oak Ridge Boys, I sit at the keyboard listening to the same CD I was listening to yesterday, presently humming along with "I Wish You Could Have Turned My Head."


I remember being a wee lad of ten years old sitting on the dock of our lakehouse fishing for bream. That song came on the radio and I asked my father what "You walk by and you shake that thing" meant. Looking back, his answer was just a knowing grin.


----------



## Howard

Phil Collins- Sussudio


----------



## eagle2250

Today a change of pace, listening to ZZ Top singing, "Sharp Dressed Man!" Could there be a more appropriate morning tune for inclusion in a men's clothing forum?


----------



## Howard

Shalamar- Right In The Socket


----------



## eagle2250

The talented Tim McGraw is singing in our ears this AM, vocalizing the song "My Next Thirty Years!" At my age, I can only wish. LOL.


----------



## Howard

Jimmy Ross- First True Love Affair


----------



## eagle2250

Considering the infamous act(s) of violence committed in Las Vegas, NV Sunday evening; this AM we are listening to the Elvis Presley Peace In the Valley Collection. Presently playing is Amazing Grace. :icon_peaceplease:


----------



## Howard

Viola Willis - If You Could Read My Mind


----------



## eagle2250

This AM I'm listening to the recently passed Tom Petty, singing "Learning To Fly." Recorded just a bit more than 25 years ago, the lessons about the struggles of growing up are as valid today as they were in 1991, when the song was first recorded.


----------



## Howard

Expose- Come Go With Me


----------



## eagle2250

Today's music is provided by Shania Twain singing, "Don't Be Stupid; You Know I Love You!"


----------



## Howard

Stomp!- Brothers Johnson


----------



## eagle2250

Today Charley Pride singing, "Kiss An Angel Good Morning."


----------



## Howard

First Choice- Don't Let A Man Put Us Under


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are enjoying the group Alabama, singing "Song of The South!"


----------



## Howard

Jigsaw- Sky High


----------



## Cyril

Howard said:


> Shalamar- Right In The Socket


If they had never done anything beyond the great, iconic "Just a Dead Giveaway" they would still be famous!


----------



## Cyril

This morning listening to Edward Elgar's Cello Concerto, Johannes Brahms' Symphony No. 2 and his Alt-Rhapsodie.


----------



## Howard

Alisha- All Night Passion


----------



## eagle2250

This AM Brad Paisley came for a visit playing his phenomenal instrumental, "Huckleberry Jam!"


----------



## Howard

Herbie Mann- Hi-Jack


----------



## eagle2250

This AM's vocal entertainment is provided by Kenny Chesney singing, "No Shoes, No Shirt, No Problem"...an particularly appropriate tune for a typical bright, sunny Florida morning in Harmony!


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we have Toby Kieth crooning in our ear, singing his iconic "Courtesy of The Red, White and Blue!"


----------



## Howard

Gap Band- You've Dropped A Bomb On Me


----------



## ran23

K-Pop movie themes.


----------



## Howard

Gloria Gaynor- I Will Survive


----------



## eagle2250

This AM we are tapping our toes to Sawyer Brown's "Some Girls Do!" :beers:


----------



## Howard

Kool And The Gang- Ladies Night


----------



## eagle2250

Today Blake Shelton's crooning in our ears, from his Reloaded: 21 Number 1 Hits, singing "Some Beach, Somewhere!"


----------



## Howard

Star Wars Theme- Deco


----------



## eagle2250

This morning I am listening to Clint Black singing "Killin Time," from his Greatest Hit's Collection.:amazing:


----------



## Howard

Earth Wind And Fire- September


----------



## eagle2250

Today it is the Judd's (Wynona and Naomi) singing "Why Not Me" from their Greatest Hits album.


----------



## Howard

Steve Miller Band- Jet Airliner


----------



## eagle2250

"Right now, this very minute, I am listening to" The Seekers singing Georgy Girl. I'm find myself wondering....did the Seekers have any other hits? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Howard

Andrea True Connection- More More More


----------



## eagle2250

This AM, for a change of pace, we are listening to The Firm, singing Radioactive.; much preferred over Imagine Dragon's version of Radioactive!


----------



## Howard

Badfinger- Come And Get It


----------



## ran23

The Wife is playing Christmas music already.


----------



## Howard

Shalamar- Second Time Around


----------



## eagle2250

Today Conway Twitty's singing "It's Only Make Believe," from his #1 Hits Collection.


----------



## Howard

Stargard- Wear It Out


----------



## eagle2250

This morning Tracy Lawrence, from the Very Best Of Tracy Lawrence album singing, If The World Had A Front Porch!"


----------



## Howard

Thelma Houston- Don't Leave Me This Way


----------



## eagle2250

Today's tunes are provided by Alabama, singing "Mountain Music," from one of their several Greatest Hits albums. Elvis follows up with, "A Big Hunk O' Love" from his 30 Number 1 Hits album. :amazing:


----------



## eagle2250

This morning Alan Jackson is singing, from his Precious Memories Collection, his rendition of "The Old Rugged Cross." I really do love that song!


----------



## Howard

Tom Tom Club- Wordy Rappinghood


----------



## eagle2250

On a Sunday afternoon I'm listening to George Strait singing, I Just Want To Dance With You!"


----------



## Howard

Gap Band- Burn Rubber


----------



## eagle2250

This morning Alan Jackson's singing, from his album 34 Number 1's, "Gone Country!" :amazing:


----------



## Howard

Hues Corporation- Rock The Boat


----------



## eagle2250

This AM it's music for the holidays with the Oak Ridge Boy's singing "Praise The Lord and Pass The Soup!"


----------



## Howard

Sugarhill Gang- Rapper's Delight


----------



## eagle2250

At this very moment Andy Williams is singing, "Days of Wine And Roses."


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to Simon and Garfunkel singing, from their Best of Simon and Garfunkel album, "The Sound of Silence."


----------



## poppies

Right now listening to Harry Belafonte’s excellent “To Wish You a Merry Christmas.”


----------



## Howard

Klymaxx- Men All Pause


----------



## ran23

Listening to covers by Jasmine Clarke. k-pop covers


----------



## Howard

Commodores- Lady You Bring Me Up


----------



## eagle2250

This morning The Captain & Tennille are singing from their Ultimate Collection, "Love Will Keep Us Together!"


----------



## Howard

Prince- Sexy Dancer


----------



## eagle2250

Today's entertainment is provided by Mary Hopkins singing, "Those Were The Days!" I sure wish we could get them back.


----------



## Howard

Teddy Pendergrass- I Don't Love You Anymore


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Today's entertainment is provided by Mary Hopkins singing, "Those Were The Days!" I sure wish we could get them back.


Wasn't that All In The Family's theme?


----------



## eagle2250

^^Howard, I didn't know the answer to your question, but according to Siri, you are correct! Do you play the game of Trivia very often? I suspect you would be very good at it! :hi:


----------



## Howard

France Joli- Come To Me


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Howard, I didn't know the answer to your question, but according to Siri, you are correct! Do you play the game of Trivia very often? I suspect you would be very good at it! :hi:


I do play trivia, I'm OK at memorizing different TV theme songs but not the greatest.


----------



## eagle2250

This morning's entertainment is provided by Dolly Parton singing, "I Believe In You." This is enough to cause one to lose faith in Apple's itunes store! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Shalamar- Make That Move


----------



## eagle2250

Today Kenny Chesney is entertaining us with one of his greatest hits albums singing, "You Had Me From Hello!"


----------



## Howard

Teddy Pendergrass- Only You


----------



## ran23

Yesterday was the 'Bruno Mars at the Apollo', wish it was more than an hour.


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are remembering and listening to Jim Nabors' singing, from The Best of Jim Nabors, "the Impossible Dream." What a voice! What a loss. 
May he rest in peace.


----------



## Howard

SOS Band- Better Be Good To Me


----------



## eagle2250

We are listening to Bruce Sprigsteen's Greatest Hits Album, presently singing "Born In The USA!" :amazing:


----------



## Howard

Dynasty- Do Me Right


----------



## eagle2250

This AM it's something different...a tune in concert with (pun intended) the holiday season, Jennifer Nettles is singing "Go Tell It On The Mountain" from her To Celebrate Christmas album.


----------



## Howard

I am listening to Miquel Brown- So Many Men, So Little Time


----------



## eagle2250

Today's entertainment is provided by the King, the late, great Elvis Presley singing "If Every Day Was Like Christmas."


----------



## eagle2250

Today the music is coming from Bobby Vinton's Greatest Hits album, as he sings "Roses Are Red My Love".....nostalgia put to music!


----------



## Howard

Lain Matthews- Shake It


----------



## eagle2250

Good morning Perry Como, the gentleman entertaining us with his rendition of "Silver Bells." Perhaps this will get me motivated to begin dressing the nest for the upcoming holiday, just a short two weeks in our future.


----------



## Howard

Chic- I Want Your Love


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are being entertained by French Nun Dominique singing "Soeur Souire" (Sister Smiling) from her album of the same title! Pleasantly different.


----------



## Howard

Cutie Pie- One Way


----------



## eagle2250

This AM we were awakened by the lilting voices of Mitch Miller and the Gang, singing "By The Light of The Silvery Moon!"


----------



## Howard

Strut My Thang- Ozone


----------



## eagle2250

This morning's entertainment is coming fro, the Statler Brother's The Definitive Collection album, presently singing "Flowers On The Wall."


----------



## Howard

White Horse- Laid Back


----------



## eagle2250

Something different to tickle our ears this brisk December morning; Dinah Shore singing "Buttons and Bows," from her album titled 16 Most Requested Songs. It leaves us wondering, "which songs are not being requested?" I guess we must not be fans of Dinah. LOL.


----------



## Howard

Parliament Funkadelic- Flashlight


----------



## eagle2250

Today the late, great George Jones is crooning in our ears, singing "White Lightnin" from his Super Hits album.


----------



## Howard

Santa Esmarelda- Please Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood


----------



## eagle2250

This morning our entertainment is provided by Paul McCartney singing "Band On The Run," from his Paul McCartney All The Best album. :beers:


----------



## barca10

Trans-Siberian Orchestra at the Amway Center, Orlando.


----------



## Howard

Bar-Kays- Attitude (1977)


----------



## eagle2250

This morning, something a bit different...Faith Hill, singing "Breathe," from the album titled The Hits by Faith Hill!


----------



## Howard

Get Up And Boogie- Silver Convention


----------



## eagle2250

Today we have Alan Jackson singing "The Old Rugged Cross." Very comforting, yet also emotional!


----------



## Howard

Roy Ayers- Rock Your Roll


----------



## eagle2250

Let us offer a hearty good morning to that ever perky Brenda Lee, singing "Rockin Around The Christmas Tree!" Need all the help I can get to get in the spirit.


----------



## eagle2250

Today we're thinking about Christmas, listening to Andy Williams singing "O Holy Night!"


----------



## eagle2250

Anne Murray is singing "Go Tell It On The Mountain," from her Anne Murray Christmas Album.


----------



## Howard

I'm listening to "Strut My Thang"- Ozone


----------



## eagle2250

This AM, acknowledging it is indeed Christmas eve and it is also a Sunday morning, we are listening to Shirley Caesar singing "What Child Is This" from the Wow, Gospel Christmas album.


----------



## Howard

Circles- Atlantic Starr


----------



## eagle2250

The day after Christmas we.re listening to the, great Mel Tillis singing Cocoa Cola Cowboy," from his Memory Maker album.


----------



## Howard

Brick- Dazz


----------



## eagle2250

Right here, right now we are listening to Alan Jackson singing "It's FIVE O'Clock Somewhere," from his 34 Number One Hits album. As I sit typing this, just a bit past 0500 hours, I suspect Jackson was referring to the PM, rather than AM version of Five O'Clock! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Red Red Wine- UB40


----------



## eagle2250

Still enjoying Alan Jackson singing "I Don't Even Know Your Name and before that it was "Blue Blood Woman and A ******* Man!"


----------



## Adventure Wolf




----------



## Howard

Janet Jackson- What Have You Done For Me Lately


----------



## eagle2250

Elvis Presley came to sing "Can't Help Falling In Love With You," from the essential Elvis Presley album!


----------



## Howard

BB And Q Band- On The Beat


----------



## Adventure Wolf




----------



## Howard

Issac Hayes- Don't Let Go


----------



## Adventure Wolf

Daryl Purpose - Hours in Day


----------



## Howard

Vivien Vee- Give Me A Break


----------



## Adventure Wolf




----------



## Howard

Human Nature- Michael Jackson


----------



## Cassadine

The Who--The Real Me. And then followed by Sea and Sand.


----------



## Howard

Candi Staton- When You Wake Up Tomorrow


----------



## Adventure Wolf




----------



## Canadian

Taylor Swift - Blank Space.


----------



## eagle2250

This Saturday morning we are listening to Kenny Rogers, singing "She Believes In Me," from his Number One Hits album.


----------



## Howard

Rick James- Mary Jane


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are listening to Cher, singing "Believe," from the Chers Believe album.


----------



## Howard

Frankie Smith- Double Dutch Bus


----------



## Fraser Tartan

^ That suit!


----------



## Howard

Rick James- Cold Blooded


----------



## ran23

Chaka Kaan at Aretha Franklin's Funeral.


----------



## eagle2250

From his Clancy's Tavern CD, Toby Kieth is singing "I love This Bar!"


----------



## ran23

Meghan McCain today.


----------



## Howard

Busting Out- Rick James


----------



## derum




----------



## eagle2250

^^
Bizarre facial make-up and haunting lyrics make for a good music video featuring Hazel O'Connor and a great listening/viewing experience! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## derum




----------



## Howard

I'm In Love- Evelyn Champagne King


----------



## Oldsarge

The soft susurration of the fan in my oven as it cools down. Oh, and the click of my keyboard.


----------



## mitsein

Chromatics - Tick of the Clock


----------



## Howard

Derek Frank- Smack Dab


----------



## derum




----------



## eagle2250

This AM Carole King's lilting voice is pouring from the speakers, as she sings "I Feel The Earth Move," from her Tapestry Album.


----------



## derum




----------



## Howard

KC And The Sunshine Band- I'm Your Boogieman


----------



## eagle2250

Today Mark Chesnutt came to visit, singing "Bubba Shot The Jukebox," from his Greatest Hits album!


----------



## derum




----------



## Howard

Bette Davis Eyes- Kim Carnes


----------



## eagle2250

derum said:


>


Great sound, entertaining lyrics! I'm going to check Amazon to see if Steve Harley and the Cockney Rebel are selling on this side of the pond. Thanks for sharing this with us!


----------



## Howard

Just One Look- Doris Troy


----------



## derum

The definitive version.....


----------



## Howard

Spinners- Could It Be I'm Falling In Love


----------



## derum




----------



## Howard

Stylistics- You Are Everything


----------



## eagle2250

The "Man Cave" is a little crowded this AM. Presently listening to Peter, Paul and Mary singing "Blowing In The Wind!"


----------



## derum




----------



## Howard

O Jays- Forever Mine


----------



## derum




----------



## Howard

EWF- Let's Groove


----------



## derum




----------



## Howard

Foolish Little Girl- Shirelles


----------



## eagle2250

This AM we are listening to Alabama, singing "The Living Years," from their In The Mood: The Love Songs!


----------



## Howard

Natural Woman- Aretha Franklin


----------



## derum




----------



## Howard

Hey You!-Pink Floyd


----------



## derum




----------



## eagle2250

From the movie Paint Your Wagon soundtrack, "They Call The Wind Mariah." Great tune!


----------



## Howard

Rick James- Cold Blooded


----------



## derum

Thanks to 2 different TV ads this has been in my head for days!
(dont remember the products though)


----------



## Howard

Michael Jackson- Remember The Time


----------



## eagle2250

Today's entertainment provided by Kathy Mattea, presently singing "Eighteen Wheels and A Dozen Roses."


----------



## Howard

Doobie Brothers- You Belong To Me


----------



## derum




----------



## derum




----------



## Howard

Sequence- Funk You Up


----------



## Adventure Wolf




----------



## eagle2250

^^Very somber message...thought provoking for sure! Thanks for sharing "The Sky Is Falling, with us.


----------



## derum




----------



## Howard

Suzi Quatro- Stumblin In


----------



## derum




----------



## eagle2250

This mornings entertainment is provided by the late George Jones, singing "The Honky Tonk Song," from the George Jones Collection album.


----------



## Howard

O'Jays- For The Love Of Money


----------



## eagle2250

Today driving in the car and while here at the nest, I've been listening to pretty much everything ABBA ever recorded...I think! :icon_scratch:


----------



## Adventure Wolf

I got rickrolled.


----------



## Howard

Call Me- Blondie


----------



## eagle2250

Eric Church is crooning in our ear this morning, singing "Homeboy," from his Chief album. :icon_scratch:


----------



## derum

A song for all sides in the current climate!


----------



## eagle2250

This morning the group Alabama came to visit, singing "If Your Gonna Play In Texas," from their '20 Alabama Greatest Hits album.'


----------



## Howard

LTD- Everytime I Turn Around( Back In Love Again )


----------



## eagle2250

This morning Elvis is gracing us with his rendition of "Crying In The Chapel," from his Ultimate Gospel Album.


----------



## Adventure Wolf




----------



## Howard

Willie Hutch- I Choose You


----------



## eagle2250

Freddy "Boom Boom" Cannon is rocking our world this AM, singing "Palisades Park" from his Boom Boom the Rock n Roll, Best of Freddy Cannon album!


----------



## derum




----------



## eagle2250

This morning the late, great Frank Sinatra has come to entertain us, singing "That's Life," from his Nothing But The Best remastered album.


----------



## ChrisRS

Allow me to deviate from the traditional aspects of listening to music and toss in The Mortified Podcast. Adults reading their teen diary entries, live, on stage, in front of an audience. The very definition of self depricating, laugh out loud escapism. My once a week guilty pleasure.


----------



## Howard

Obsession- Animotion


----------



## derum




----------



## Howard

Norman Brown- That's The Way Love Goes


----------



## derum

Anyone who had a heart, by Cilla Black.
Americans may be more familiar with the Dionne Warwick version, but this is the one Bacharach preferred, as he stated on numerous occaissions. Dionne Warwick was not amused, her relationship with Bacharach soured, and she disliked Cilla with a passion. Ah the joy of music!


----------



## eagle2250

Today Toby Keith is entertaining us, singing "How Do You Like Me Now," from his 35 Biggest Hits CD.


----------



## Howard

Poison- Every Rose Has It's Thorn


----------



## derum




----------



## eagle2250

Nancy Sinatra walked in singing, "These Boots Are Made For Walkin," from her Boots album.


----------



## derum




----------



## Howard

Chaka Khan- Ain't Nobody


----------



## eagle2250

Todays entertainment/inspiration is provided by the late great Jim Nabors, singing "The Lord's Prayer" from The Best of Jim Nabor's album.


----------



## derum




----------



## eagle2250

^^
Arguably prophetic!


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are listening to Frankie Valley singing the soundtrack for Grease, form the Grease Soundtrack album.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Today we are listening to Frankie Valley singing the soundtrack for Grease, form the Grease Soundtrack album.


Valli not Valley, just trying to correct you.


----------



## Howard

That's The Way I Feel About Cha - Aretha Franklin


----------



## derum




----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Valli not Valley, just trying to correct you.


My friend, I am always learning from the time I spend on this site...and today you were my teacher. Thank you for the correction!


----------



## Howard

Jellybean- Mirage


----------



## derum

And here's a version from American Bandstand - All the boys in Ivy (or mod, if your British) - Just for the aesthetic.


----------



## Howard

Teena Marie- Lovergirl


----------



## derum




----------



## Howard

Trammps- Hold Back The Night


----------



## derum




----------



## derum




----------



## Howard

Keith Sweat- Something Just Ain't Right


----------



## Oldsarge

My dog chewing on a rubber toy.


----------



## Howard

Fever- Willie Mitchell


----------



## derum

Howard said:


> Fever- Willie Mitchell


Great minds Howard!
A Northern Soul classic:


----------



## Howard

Marvin Gaye- Pride And Joy


----------



## Howard

Groove Me- Guy


----------



## eagle2250

Reba McEntire showed up a few minutes ago, singing "Little Rock," from Reba's #1 Hits album.


----------



## derum




----------



## Howard

James Brown- Popcorn


----------



## Oldsarge

nothing


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Perhaps just another way of saying one is listening to Simon & Garfunkel, sing "The Sounds of Silence," from their Greatest Hits Album!


----------



## Howard

James Brown- Living In America


----------



## eagle2250

This morning our entertainment is provided by Andrea Bocceli, singing "We Will Meet Once," from his Si "Deluxe" album. Different strokes for different folks!


----------



## Howard

Supremes- Floy Joy


----------



## derum




----------



## derum




----------



## Howard

Jackson 5- ABC


----------



## eagle2250

This morning for a bit of a musical lark we sit here listening to Ray Parker, Jr., singing "The Ghostbuster's Soundtrack," from the Ghostbuster's Soundtrack Album! "I ain't crazy, no way!"


----------



## derum




----------



## Dhaller

I've been introducing my daughter to early jazz/swing, and this week we've been listening to the excellent Count Basie "Complete Decca Recordings 1937-1939".

Next up will probably be Sony's "Quintessential Billie Holiday" 9 volume set.

(Not quite ready for Coltrane and Monk, yet; I find the "big band" sound more accessible).

DH


----------



## derum




----------



## Howard

Herbie Hancock- Hang Up Your Hang Ups


----------



## derum




----------



## Howard

Off On Your Own- Al B Sure


----------



## derum




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Mozart. Jupiter symphony.


----------



## Howard

Spinners- Mighty Love


----------



## derum




----------



## derum




----------



## Howard

Funkadelic- Maggot Brain


----------



## Thomas Alfred

Beethoven Pathetique II - Klazz Brothers & Cuba Percussion


----------



## derum




----------



## Howard

Tell Everybody- Herbie Hancock


----------



## eagle2250

This morning's entertainment is provided by Barry Manilow, singing "The Long and Winding Road," from the Greatest Hits of The 70's album.


----------



## Howard

James Brown- Jabo


----------



## derum




----------



## Howard

Prince- When Doves Cry


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Tony Bennett and Lady Gaga, preceded by Tony Bennett and Diana Krall.


----------



## eagle2250

Today's entertainment is provided by one of my favorite groups, The Oak Ridge Boys singing, "My Baby Is American Made," from their Definitive Collection DVD.


----------



## derum




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Elgar’s Enigma Variations. This morning in church Nimrod was the prelude. What a marvelous piece.


----------



## Howard

Harold Melvin Blue Notes- You Know How To Make Me Feel So Good


----------



## Brio1

Freaks Come Out at Night by Whodini


----------



## Howard

Reunited- Peaches And Herb
EWF-Let's Groove


----------



## eagle2250

This AM has been dedicated to Toby Keith, listening to two of his CD's in their entirety, including Clancy's Bar and Toby Kieth's 35 Biggest Hits. Now just where did I sit that darned "Red Solo Cup?" :amazing:


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

A Handel concerto grosso.


----------



## derum




----------



## Howard

Unknown- Undiscovered Break


----------



## derum




----------



## Howard

Jennifer Holiday- I Am Love


----------



## eagle2250

The late, great Buddy Holly came in this morning singing, "Everyday," from his 20 Golden Greats...Buddy Holly Lives.


----------



## derum




----------



## Howard

Michael Jackson- Man In The Mirror


----------



## Howard

Rose Royce- I Wanna Get Next To You


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

A Bach cantata, BWV 29.


----------



## Howard

Booker T & The MG's- Four Leaf Clover


----------



## derum




----------



## Howard

Ike's Mood- Issac Hayes


----------



## derum




----------



## Howard

Mickey & The Soul Generation- Give Everybody Some


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Handel’s Royal Fireworks Music.


----------



## derum

Was reminded that it's nearly 2 years since the death of Greg Lake, so was listening to Fanfare for the common man. (amongst others)


----------



## mitsein

John Cage’s 4′33″


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## derum




----------



## Howard

Budos Band- Magus Mountain


----------



## derum




----------



## Howard

Sharon Jones- Give Me A Chance


----------



## derum




----------



## Howard

Let Me Have It All- Sly Stone


----------



## Howard

Booker T And The MG's- Can't Be Still


----------



## derum




----------



## eagle2250

Today we are enjoying Andy Williams, singing "White Christmas," from The Andy Williams Christmas album. "White Christmas(?)"...:icon_scratch::icon_scratch::icon_scratch:...what the hell is that?


----------



## Howard

The JB's- Blessed Blackness


----------



## derum




----------



## Howard

Issac Hayes- Ike's Mood


----------



## Mr Humphries




----------



## eagle2250

This morning Waylon Jennings and Will Nelson took a stroll through our auditory senses, singing "Mamas Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up To Be Cowboys." Yee Haw!


----------



## Howard

Soul 7- Sissy's Thing


----------



## derum

A belated RIP to Chas. Currently listening to their greatest hits.


----------



## Howard

Eddie Kendricks- Keep On Truckin


----------



## eagle2250

Lady Antebellum came a calling this AM, singing "Baby It's Cold Outside," from the album of the same name!


----------



## eagle2250

We are listening to the group Chicago, this morning, as they sing "What Child Is This," from The Chicago Christmas Album. We may not have the snow, but can still listen to and enjoy the music!


----------



## derum

Christmas classic


----------



## Howard

Jungle Man- Meters


----------



## derum




----------



## Howard

Tower Of Power- What is Hip?


----------



## ran23

You had me on T.O.P.


----------



## Howard

Take On Me- A-Ha


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to The Very Best of Roy Clark CD, presently playing "Thank God and Greyhound!" It is sad to have lost this great entertainer.


----------



## derum




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Benjamin Britten’s Young Person’s Guide to the Orchestra, Neville Marriner conducting.


----------



## Howard

Temptations- Runaway Child, Running Wild


----------



## derum




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Diana Krall - Fly Me to the Moon (Live in Paris)


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to Hootie and The Blowfish, The Best of Hootie and The Blowfish album, presently singing "Not Even A Tree!" :icon_scratch:


----------



## derum




----------



## Howard

Instant Funk- Got My Mind Made Up


----------



## derum

An often overlooked Christmas themed song:


----------



## Howard

Smokey Robinson & The Miracles- Tears Of A Clown


----------



## eagle2250

Florida Georgia Line strolled through this morning singing, "Here's To The Good Times," from their album of the same title.


----------



## Howard

Soul Strike- Calypso King


----------



## derum

On the anniversary of his death, remembrance via one of the very best Christmas songs....


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Ralph Vaughn Williams...In the Fen Country. Perfect for a chilly and rainy end of fall day.


----------



## eagle2250

This morning Shania Twain showed up, singing "Don't Be Stupid...You Know I Love You," from her Greatest Hits Album.


----------



## derum

Hard to believe it was 38 years ago today.


----------



## Howard

Dayton Sidewinders- Funky In Here


----------



## derum

McCartneys WW1 themed Christmas offering


----------



## eagle2250

This afternoon we are listening to Chicago singing "Little Drummer Boy," from their Christmas Album.


----------



## Howard

Ooh Boy!- Rose Royce


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to the late, great John Denver singing, "Thank God I'm A Country Boy!"


----------



## derum

McCartneys more Christmassy offering...


----------



## derum

Probably not very well known outside of the UK......


----------



## Howard

Rick James- Super Freak


----------



## ran23

Super Freak--a classic


----------



## eagle2250

This morning John Rich came through singing "The Good Lord And The Man," from his Son of A Preacher Man.


----------



## Howard

Soul Tornadoes- Hot Pants Breakdown


----------



## derum




----------



## eagle2250

Today's entertainment provided by George Straight, singing "Texas Cookin" from his It Just Comes Natural album!


----------



## derum

Mud's christmas hit, a tribute to Elvis....


----------



## Howard

Stevie Wonder- I Just Called To Say I Love You


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are being treated with the lilting voices of the Andrew's Sisters, singing "The Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy," from their 50th Anniversary Collection...Toe tapping music!


----------



## Howard

Jean Carne- Closer Than Close


----------



## derum




----------



## derum




----------



## ran23

The Cable Music channels for R&B Classics are playing R&B Christmas this morning.


----------



## Howard

Richard Holmes- Hitting The Jug


----------



## Mr Humphries

Craig Armstrong - Balcony Scene


----------



## derum

Welsh Elvis:


----------



## Howard

National Soul Review- Engine No.9


----------



## derum




----------



## Howard

Stylistics- Make Up To Break Up


----------



## derum




----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to Milli Vanilli, "Baby Don't Forget My Number," from their Greatest Hits album. :crazy:


----------



## Howard

Tower Of Power- What is Hip?


----------



## derum




----------



## Howard

If I Can't Have You
Yvonne Elliman


----------



## derum




----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas, played/sung by Percy Faith and His orchestra. Still getting in the mood!


----------



## Howard

Juicy- Sugar Free


----------



## derum




----------



## derum




----------



## derum

I know it's an American carol, but this is the version we sing in Britain.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

A Vivaldi concerto.


----------



## Howard

Betcha By Golly Wow, Phyllis Hyman


----------



## eagle2250

This Christmas Eve mornings entertainment is provided by Luciano Pavarotti, singing "Oh Holy Night," from his album of the same title!


----------



## derum

The greatest of the classical Christmas pieces?


----------



## Howard

Champaign- Try Again


----------



## eagle2250

This afternoon I am listening to the lovely Taylor Swift, singing ""Look What You Made Me Do" from her Reputation Album! :crazy:


----------



## Howard

Mary Wells- Two Lovers


----------



## Howard

Shaft- Issac Hayes


----------



## eagle2250

It's "O" dark thirty and we are in desperate need of a wake-up tune, provided by Sonny and Cher singing "Baby Don't Go, " from the Best of Sonny and Cher's The Beat Goes On album. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Howard

It's My Turn- Diana Ross


----------



## Howard

It's A Shame- Spinners


----------



## eagle2250

Today's entertainment is provided by the Monkees, singing "A Little Bit Me, A Little Bit You!" The Best of The Monkees album.


----------



## Howard

Funkadelic- As Good As I Can Feel


----------



## eagle2250

This morning George Harrison has come to visit singing "My Sweet Lord," from his Let It Roll,,,Songs of George Harrison album.


----------



## SG_67




----------



## Howard

Sex Machine- Sly & The Family Stone


----------



## shadoman

Rhapsody in Blue (on 78)
Eugene Ormandy and the Philadelphia Orchestra
(featuring Oscar Levant at the piano)


----------



## eagle2250

This mornings musical interlude is provided Perry Como, singing "Surrender," from his Greatest Hits album. A tad sappy, but alas, such is life!


----------



## Howard

Fire And Desire- Teena Marie And Rick James


----------



## eagle2250

Today's musically inclined guest in the Eagle's Roost is Paul Anka, singing "The Longest Day," from his 21 Golden Hits album.


----------



## Howard

Sly Stone- I Get High On You


----------



## eagle2250

This AM we are listening to 'Old Blue Eyes.' Frank Sinatra, singing "The Way You Look Tonight," from his Nothing But The Best album!


----------



## Howard

Willie Mitchell- Poinciana


----------



## Howard

Alright - Janet Jackson


----------



## Mr Humphries

Slapshot - Step On It


----------



## eagle2250

It's only appropriate...this AM Willie Nelson has come to visit, singing "On The Road Again," as we shall be by 0700 hrs. today!


----------



## Oldsarge

the hum of my dryer


----------



## Howard

Hip Hug Her- Booker T And The MG's.


----------



## Mr Humphries

Inspired by eagle2250's post


----------



## Howard

I Second That Emotion Smokey Robinson & the Miracles


----------



## Howard

You Don't Have to Be a Star (To Be in My Show)

Marilyn McCoo and Billy Davis, Jr.


----------



## mlstein

High Five by the Peppertones. (A Korean indie band, and simply terrific.)

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ran23

To relax I listen to IU or any upbeat by Suzy.


----------



## Howard

Boys- Dial My Heart


----------



## Claybuster

Boz Scaggs, "Memphis" CD he recorded a few years ago here at the famous Royal Studios. If you like the "Memphis Sound", i.e. Al Green, Steve Cropper, etc., you might want to give this a listen. I don't know how I missed it.


----------



## Howard

Meters- Ka Py Py


----------



## Mr Humphries

Massive Attack - Sly


----------



## Howard

Richard Holmes- Hittin The Jug


----------



## Mr Humphries

Zero 7 - Destiny


----------



## Howard

Soul Searchers- Ashley's Roachclip


----------



## cellochris

My g/f noticed how flat my feet are and it made me think of this song. She thought it was amusing:


----------



## Howard

Love Unlimited Orchestra- Strange Games And Things


----------



## derum

One of myfavourite intro's of all time:


----------



## Howard

25 Miles- Edwin Starr


----------



## eagle2250

This morning Crosby, Stills and Nash came visiting and singing "Long Time Gone, from their Greatest Hits Album!


----------



## Oldsarge

A flute concerto that sounds kind of Schumann-y but I came in in the middle and don't know the composer.


----------



## Howard

Undisputed Truth- Smiling Faces Sometimes.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

A good plumber fixing the work of a poor plumber.


----------



## Howard

Meters- Thinking


----------



## eagle2250

TKI67 said:


> A good plumber fixing the work of a poor plumber.


Reminds me of the brutal reality that whenever the wife spots me beginning a new home improvement/repair project, she picks up the phone and puts the appropriate tradesman/craftsman on standby alert! LOL. It appears we may be similarly challenged!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

eagle2250 said:


> Reminds me of the brutal reality that whenever the wife spots me beginning a new home improvement/repair project, she picks up the phone and puts the appropriate tradesman/craftsman on standby alert! LOL. It appears we may be similarly challenged!


We are, but this was a different poor plumber. There is a local company that touts itself as sort of all in one: pest control, plumbing, home repair, etc. We have a hot water heater they installed a few years ago. A pressure relief valve was leaking. So we called them. They decided the overflow drain line was clogged, testing the wrong outflow pipe, said they couldn't fix it, and left. We called a highly recommended plumber who quickly confirmed they'd been looking at the wrong outflow pipe. They peeled stuff away under the water heater, determined that as the line went into the slab it was cutting towards the front of the house, not the back, said they were often buried, and started digging away the dirt at the edge of the foundation. Four feet along they found it, about six inches underground and clogged with roots. They repaired it, put a valve guard and pea gravel around it, and fixed a few other things the poor plumber had done wrong when installing the water heater in the first place. No more using the all in one solution. Besides, they charged too much.


----------



## Howard

Ohio Players- Fire!


----------



## eagle2250

This morning Don Mclean showed up singing "American Pie" from his American Pie album! :beer:


----------



## eagle2250

This AM Smokey Robinson and the Miracles arrived singing, "I Second That Emotion" from their Millennium Collection album!


----------



## Howard

Heaven In the Afternoon- Lew Kirton


----------



## Oldsarge

Trio Sonata transcribed for guitar, Vivaldi.


----------



## eagle2250

It is O dark thirty and here come the Letters From Home singers bringing back the style of WWII USO entertainers, singing "Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy!" It was but a year ago that we attended one of their concerts on the grounds of the old Wurtsmith AFB, MI. :beer:


----------



## Howard

Jermaine Jackson- Don't Take It Personal


----------



## Oldsarge

Mozart Horn Concerto


----------



## Howard

Funkadelic- Joyful Process


----------



## Oldsarge

Vivaldi


----------



## derum

For those that can remember "the bump"


----------



## Oldsarge

Mozart


----------



## Howard

Prince- Little Red Corvette


----------



## derum

The best forgotton song from the '80's





- yes, the sentence can be read two ways


----------



## eagle2250

This AM The Chiffon's came to visit, singing "One Fine Day," from their Absolutely The Best Album!


----------



## Howard

Janko Nilovic- Drug Song


----------



## Adventure Wolf




----------



## eagle2250

Having awoken and arisen a few minutes before 0400 hours this morning, I've been sitting before this keyboard enjoying the "sounds of silence" dominating the space within these walls, this early in the morning. However, I have also enjoyed brief interludes of musical interruption/entertainment offered by member Flanderain in a thread in the Interchange, focusing on Jazz, and the "offering of Bronze Radio Return," offered by member Adventure Wolf in the post above. Thank you to both of those fine gentlemen...each of you has good taste in music!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Beethoven’s third symphony. Just finished Disraeli Gears. I need high energy music for house cleaning!


----------



## Howard

Indeep- Last Night A DJ Saved My Life


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

It’s the freakin’ Final Four!


----------



## Oldsarge

"All Classical", Portland's Classical station. Allegedly, it's the most listened to classical music station on the planet. If so, it deserves it.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Astrud Gilberto singing _Corcovado. _Thanks, Flanderian.


----------



## Howard

Billy Griffin- Hold Me Tighter In The Rain


----------



## eagle2250

Just listened to a couple of rather entertaining Jazz music videos offered by posters to the Jazz Music Thread on the Interchange.


----------



## Oldsarge

Silence


----------



## Adventure Wolf

I may have posted this here years ago, so it's okay for it to come back around.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Silence


Inspired by Oldsarge's post, I am sitting here listening to Simon & Garfunkel, singing The Sound of Silence, from their The Best of Simon & Garfunkel album. Egad, is that Mrs Robinson I hear on the front porch, knocking on our front door? LOL.


----------



## Howard

Bachelor- Go For It


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are listening to the Dixie Chicks, singing Wide Open Spaces, from their album of the same name.


----------



## Oldsarge

Mozart Horn Concerto


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Diana Krall, 42nd Street from Stepping Out.

BTW, Oldsarge, I love those!


----------



## eagle2250

^^TK167, your example inspired me...
Today I chose to listen to Diana Krall singing The Look of Love.


----------



## Howard

Surface- Stop Holding Back


----------



## eagle2250

Katy Perry is crooning in my ear, singing "Roar" from her Prism album. How's that for a change of pace?


----------



## Oldsarge

Handel's horn concerto


----------



## Howard

When The Rain Begins To Fall- Jermaine Jackson


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are being entertained by Dianna Ross and The Supremes, singing You Can't Hurry Love, from their Number 1' Hits album.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Rapsodie Espagnole by Maurice Ravel.


----------



## eagle2250

Today's entertainment is provided by Bruno Mars, singing Chunky from his 24K Magic album. :crazy:

So much for trying something different!


----------



## Howard

Unlimited Touch- Yes I'm Ready


----------



## eagle2250

Getting back to Country, today's entertainment is provided by the group Alabama, singing Touch Me When We Are Dancing, from their In The Mood: The Love Songs album. I just might listen to this entire album!


----------



## Howard

Howard Johnson- Knees


----------



## Oldsarge

Poulanc


----------



## derum

Heard this for the first time in ages after seeing a `UK TV ad for................Trains. - Whodathunkit.


----------



## eagle2250

Today's artist is Ringo Starr, singing "It Don't Come Easy," from his Photograph: The Very Best of Ringo Starr album.


----------



## Oldsarge

Nothing


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

A Carl Maria von Weber clarinet concerto in E flat. Nice music to await the arrival of thunderstorms.


----------



## Howard

Paula Letang- Too Hot


----------



## ran23

still working on George Benson in the background.


----------



## eagle2250

Today's entertainment comes courtesy of The Rolling Stones, from their London years, singing Get Off of My Cloud.


----------



## Howard

Janet Jackson- Escapade


----------



## Oldsarge

Richard Strauss Horn Concerto in F


----------



## eagle2250

This morning's entertainment is provided by the Eagles, singing "Take It Easy" from their Greatest Hits from 1971 to 1975 album...a perfect song for central Florida, where the winters are mild and the living is easy!


----------



## Oldsarge

The Wedding March from Lohengrin, "The Bride's Chorus", Wagner. The man wrote beautiful music but other than that he was a jerk.


----------



## derum

Nostalgia time here, bouncing to one of the most popular songs in the Northern Soul scene:


----------



## Oldsarge

The refrigerator hum.


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL.
Likewise, I sit here listening to the sounds and enjoying the downdraft of the ceiling fan! As with your perceptiveness, the sounds of silence in the nest, during the wee hours of the morning just cannot be denied.


----------



## Howard

New Experience- Prove It To Me


----------



## eagle2250

Today's musical interlude comes from the late, great Lesley Gore, singing "It's My Party" and "Look of Love,' from her Golden Hits of Lesley Gore album! :happy:


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Birds chirping. When I worked I disliked songbirds. Their songs meant I was running late. Now I like them.


----------



## Howard

Four Below Zero - My Baby's Got ESP.


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are listening to Ray Stevens singing, "The Mississippi Squirrel Revival," from The 50th Anniversary Hits collection! And then came "Ahab the Arab!" Who doesn't love Clyde the camel?


----------



## Oldsarge

Some UI violin concerto.


----------



## eagle2250

Today's entertainment is provided by B.J. Thomas, singing "I Just Can't Help Believing," from his All Time Greatest Hits album.


----------



## Adventure Wolf

Once again some obscure song hidden deep in the internet from an independent artist that I stumbled upon. I've been the other half in a relationship just like this.


----------



## Howard

Whispers- And The Beat Goes On


----------



## Oldsarge

A duet of washer and dryer.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Another great pairing. Diana Krall _Body and Soul _with Cocchi on the rocks.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> A duet of washer and dryer.


I listened to that one all morning!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> A duet of washer and dryer.





TKI67 said:


> I listened to that one all morning!


With all that play time, This duet could become a hit! LOL.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

eagle2250 said:


> With all that play time, This duet could become a hit! LOL.


I prefer the Flower Song from Lakme, but I seem to listen to the Theme from Spin Cycle more often. Sigh.


----------



## Oldsarge

Nothing.


----------



## Howard

EWF- Let's Groove


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Nothing.


LOL. And in keeping with that trend, this AM we are listening to Simon and Garfunkel singing "The Sounds of Silence," followed by "I am A Rock," from their Greatest Hits album!


----------



## Howard

Brothers Johnson- Welcome To The Club


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to The Four Tops, singing Bernadette, from their Essential Collection of the Four Tops. And then came "It's The Same Old Song!"


----------



## Howard

Spunk- Hot Flash


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> Spunk- Hot Flash


Howard, your musical interests impress me no end. I don't think I've ever heard of most of your selections. Very cool.


----------



## Oldsarge

The crunch of a poodle eating kibble.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> The crunch of a poodle eating kibble.


When the kids were young and Legos were important, they were everywhere. It hurts to step on them. I dubbed them LPOPCs, little pieces of plastic crap. Those days are long gone, but our twelve year old dog has lately developed an uncanny ability to spread kibble everywhere. It isn't as painful as Legos, but it still smarts!


----------



## Howard

TKI67 said:


> Howard, your musical interests impress me no end. I don't think I've ever heard of most of your selections. Very cool.


I listen to old school funk and disco.


----------



## Oldsarge

Eine Kleine Nacht Musik, Mozart.


----------



## eagle2250

This morning's musical interlude is provided by the Rolling Stones, singing "paint It Black," followed by "Jumpin Jack Flash" and "Time Is On My Side," from their Hot Rocks: 1964 to 1971 album. Welcome back Mick Jagger! :happy:


----------



## Howard

Double Exposure- Ten Percent (1978)


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to Gary Lewis and The Playboy's singing, She's Just My Style, from The Best of Gary Lewis and The Playboy's album.


----------



## Howard

Club House- Superstition


----------



## Oldsarge

The dishwasher hum.


----------



## Thomas Alfred

Waltz for Debby - Bill Evans


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> The dishwasher hum.


The ceiling fan stand on it's head and rotate! LOL.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

About to put on my Saturday morning housecleaning music. It’s usually the Stones, but today I’m thinking it’s The Kinks’ Greatest Hits.

Error...I pulled out the record, and it’s 1964-1970 The Best of The Kinks. Dang but Ray Davies can get you moving.


----------



## Oldsarge

Clothes washers are noisy.


----------



## Howard

Chaka Khan- I Feel For You


----------



## Oldsarge

The dryer tumbling


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Nada


----------



## eagle2250

Today's music is provided by The Troggs, singing "Wild Thing," from an album of Tewnty Number One Rock Hits (by various artists). :beer:


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

About to put on some Vivaldi concerti. The radio is playing early Baroque choral music and it’s just too plaintive for a pretty late spring Sunday.

Edit: okay. It’s on. I picked concerti grossi, a boxed set of twelve on three records, bought for the princely sum of $3.99 at Half Price Books. They look and sound as if they’ve never been played! As badly worn, beat up, and overpriced as their rock and roll is, I’ve had great success with various boxed sets of classical, including a set of Bohm recordings of all nine Beethoven symphonies for about ten dollars, also in mint condition.


----------



## Oldsarge

Hymn to the Fallen, John Williams in honor of the 58,000 of my brothers and sisters lost to the ego of Lyndon Johnson. Let them never be forgotten.


----------



## Howard

Shalamar- I Can Make You Feel Good


----------



## eagle2250

Todays musical treat is provided by The Coasters, singing from their 20 Greatest Hits CD, "Charlie Brown!" And then "Along Came Jones!"


----------



## Howard

Dazz Band- Swoop I'm Yours


----------



## Oldsarge

Wotan's Farewell, Wagner. He wrote beautiful music but other than that, he was a jerk!


----------



## Howard

SOS Band- No Lies


----------



## Oldsarge

Just the fridge humming and the keyboard clicking. I'm only inside for a few minutes because my greenhouse is approaching completion and I'm feeling obsessive. Must. Complete. Greenhouse!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Just back from the Lady Bird Johnson Wildflower Center, cooling off and relaxing with Ravel’s Rhapsodie Espagnole, a perpetual favorite, as clouds gather, possibly for more rain.


----------



## eagle2250

This morning's musical interlude is provided by the late, great Louis Armstrong, singing "What a Wonderful World," from the 20th Century Masters: The Best of Louis Armstrong collection.


----------



## Oldsarge

5th movement, Symphony #9, Beethoven.


----------



## eagle2250

Today's musical interlude is provided by the Turtles, Happy Together, from their Album of the same name! Ahhh, good memories!


----------



## Oldsarge

_Symphonie fantastique_, Berlioz


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

CCR Susie Q...nice and loud.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> 5th movement, Symphony #9, Beethoven.


What is this fifth movement? The Ode to Joy, Schiller's poetry, still ringing in your ears, you redirect your attention to a single barrel bourbon?

;0)


----------



## Oldsarge

Oh, probably. Or possibly a late harvest Zinfandel.


----------



## eagle2250

This mornings entertainment is provided by The Crystals singing, "Da Doo Ron Ron," followed by "Then He Kissed Me," from their Very Best of The Crystals album. Started the day with a shot of Bubble-gum Pop!


----------



## Howard

KC And The Sunshine Band- Do It


----------



## eagle2250

This morning's musical wake-up call comes from the Hollies' Greatest Hits Album, singing "Long Cool Woman In A Black Dress!"


----------



## Howard

Firefly- You Can Lead Me


----------



## Oldsarge

Whatever is playing on All-Classical. Earlier it was Beethoven's sixth. Now it's something from about the same period but I didn't catch the title/composer.


----------



## eagle2250

The late, great Ricky Nelson dropped by this morning to entertain us with "Travelin' Man" and "Garden Party," from his Greatest Hit's album. Spooky, eh!


----------



## Howard

Surface- Falling In Love


----------



## Oldsarge

It's very quiet here.


----------



## eagle2250

This morning country star John Anderson showed up, singing "Seminole Wind" and Money In The Bank," from his Greatest Hits album.


----------



## Howard

System- This is For You


----------



## Oldsarge

WCRB Boston Early Music


----------



## eagle2250

At "oh-dark-thirty" on this fine Sunday morning we are listening to Mark Chestnut singing, "Brother Jukebox" and "It Sure Is Monday," from the 20th Century Masters Millennium Collection. This is old Country music!


----------



## Howard

U-Nam- Plus De Funk


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

We are on side two of Graceland as a thunderstorm approaches. Pretty cool.


----------



## Howard

Cerrone- Give Me Love


----------



## eagle2250

Today's showcased entertainer is Bob Seeger, singing "Night Moves," from Bob Seeger and the Silver Bullet Band's Greatest Hits album.


----------



## Oldsarge

Procession of the Sardar. Ippolitov-Ivanov.


----------



## Howard

System- Wanna Make You Feel Good


----------



## Oldsarge

Mozart


----------



## ran23

Not sure where I read her name, Mariya Takeuchi. Listening to her music, she was born in my time, her music must span the decades. nice style.


----------



## Howard

Curtis Hairston


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

The dishwasher I forgot to start last night.


----------



## Oldsarge

The refrigerator cycling.


----------



## eagle2250

Today the group Journey is crooning in our ears, singing "Ask The Lonely," from Journey's Greatest Hits album.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> The refrigerator cycling.


Unlike vinyl, that is one you can play over and over!


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are listening to the ever great Tom Jones singing, "It's Not Unusual," from his Early Hits CD.


----------



## Howard

Janet Jackson- Don't Mess Up This Good Thing


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

_Harvest _by Neil Young, starting with side two. Tied with _After the Gold Rush _for my favorite Neil Young album.


----------



## Oldsarge

Boston Early Music station.


----------



## eagle2250

This morning Gentleman Gene Autry showed up singing, "Don't Fence Me In." from The Essential Gene Autry CD. Now where in the hell did I park my horse? LOL.


----------



## eagle2250

From the Rolling Stones Singles Collection, the group is singing, "Time Is On My Side." As the years pass, I'm not sure that such remains the case.


----------



## eagle2250

Elvis is crooning in our ear this morning, singing "Burning Love", from his 30 Number 1 Hits album/CD.


----------



## Adventure Wolf

The first time I heard this song, I went to a concert with a girl. I love the song, the girl not so much.


----------



## Oldsarge

A guitar concerto.


----------



## Adventure Wolf




----------



## eagle2250

This morning I listened to the ABBA Gold Collection: Greatest Hit's CD, in it's entirety (a gift from the wife). It just seemed the right thing to do. ABBA is like the potato chip of musical groups..."you can't listen to just one (tune)!" LOL.


----------



## Howard

Evelyn Champagne King- Shakedown


----------



## eagle2250

This mornings musical entertainment is provided by Tracy Bird, singing "Keeper of The Stars," taken from Tracy Bird's Greatest Hits!


----------



## Dhaller

Since I discovered I can ask Alexa "Alexa, play BBC News", I've been listening to *that* quite often!

(Wife and daughter are spending the summer in Japan, leaving me rattling around alone in this house, so I can use the "company". I may have an accent when they return.)

DH


----------



## Oldsarge

Nothing


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Indeed, listening to the sound(s) of one's own thoughts can be a calming, as well asproductive undertaking. :icon_scratch:


----------



## eagle2250

This mornings musical respite is provided by The Young Rascals, singing "Good Lovin," from an album of the same title!


----------



## Oldsarge

My housekeeper's vacuum cleaner.


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to an Alabama CD. The group just finished singing "Take Me Down" and are presently singing, "Close Enough To Perfect!" Good music for sure.


----------



## eagle2250

It's TWEED Season!Today it's Creedence Clearwater Revial singing, Proud Mary, " from their Chronicle 20 Greatest Hits album!


----------



## Adventure Wolf




----------



## ran23

Wonder if I will get Taylor Swift on my TV Stick soon?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

The rondeau from Abdelazar by Purcell aka soundtrack while watching Pride and Prejudice.


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are reaching way back to 1975 and listening to the Hues Corporation, singing "Rock The Boat," from their Rockin Soul Album. :amazing:


----------



## Oldsarge

This morning the house is quiet, vewy, vewy quiet.


----------



## Adventure Wolf




----------



## Howard

Neddy Smith- Liberated Woman


----------



## eagle2250

This bright, sunny Saturday morning we are listening to Alan Jackson and Jimmy Buffet singing "It's Five O'Clock Somewhere!"


----------



## Oldsarge

Turkish Rondo-W.A. Mozart


----------



## Howard

Charles Mann- Do It Again


----------



## Oldsarge

Ricercar, Diego-Ortiz. Magnificent!


----------



## Howard

Billy Obam- All Our Love


----------



## Oldsarge

Edward Elgar


----------



## eagle2250

This morning Neil Diamond dropped by to entertain us with "Solitary Man" and "Cracklin Rosie," from his All Time Greatest Hits album. :happy:


----------



## Howard

Instant Funk- Witch Doctor


----------



## eustonstation

I found myself driving around quite a bit today. I made it through “Songs of Love and Hate” by Leonard Cohen, “Strangeways, Here We Come” by The Smiths and a few episodes of The Urbanist podcast from Monocle.


----------



## eagle2250

Todays musical treat is Tracy Byrd, singing "I'm From The Country," from his Greatest Hits album. :amazing:


----------



## Adventure Wolf




----------



## Oldsarge

My house is silent.


----------



## eagle2250

This mornings entertainment is provided by Creedence Clearwater Revival, singing "Fortunate Son" from their Chronicle 20 Greatest Hits album.


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> This mornings entertainment is provided by Creedence Clearwater Revival, singing "Fortunate Son" from their Chronicle 20 Greatest Hits album.


That song doesn't waste any time: It opens with a hard drum beat joined by a few jarring guitar licks followed by Fogerty blasting into a loud, angry cri de coeur that doesn't let up for two straight minutes and, then, done.

You can't do it much better than that.


----------



## Adventure Wolf




----------



## Big T

Chicken Train, by the Ozark Mountain Daredevils.


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to Del Shannon, singing "Hats Off To Larrym" from The Collection: Del Shannon album. An then came "Runaway!"


----------



## Cantaloop

Feels like summer by Childish Gambino. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Adventure Wolf




----------



## eagle2250

^^
I greatly enjoyed listening to what you listened to earlier this morning! Great choice!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Haydn piano sonata no. 38.


----------



## Adventure Wolf




----------



## Oldsarge

The silence of the house.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

I have been listening to a great deal of Franz Liszt this week.

Last Saturday, I stumbled across this 1845 lithograph with personal music notation and signature by Liszt. The estate sale company only had it listed as "portrait of a gentleman"....so this gentleman took a chance on it. I heard from Sotheby's on Wednesday and they have offered to sell (Liszt?) it for me in their next books and manuscripts sale taking place in London next spring.

I am in my own personal phase of Lisztomania at the moment.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Adventure Wolf




----------



## Shaver

Prostrate you people! Ponder the pulchritudinous prowess provided, peerless power, paralysing passion, placed provocatively, picked then pinched, this plausible pace passing pitiful popsongs in pulsating parable, post punk poetry - praise perception and poison pabulum, permit the presentation: Permafrost.

"As the day stops dead
At the place where we're lost
I will drug you and **** you
On the permafrost"


----------



## Adventure Wolf

I'm sure not everyone will like this band. I saw them first at the Brewery when they were Art Lord and the Self Portraits. They've come a long way since then.


----------



## eagle2250

This morning's entertainment is provided by The Oak Ridge Boys singing, "Y'all Come Back Saloon, from their Definitive Collection album.


----------



## Adventure Wolf




----------



## eagle2250

Adventure Wolf said:


>


I found myself so touched by your musical selection for today, I felt compelled to wander to the other end of the nest to find and kiss Mrs Eagle gently on the forehead and without explanation! Methinks she may be wondering, "what in the hell got into him?"


----------



## vonSuess

Polka music! The Mollie B. Polka Party on the farmer channel or whatever they call it. Well, one either appreciates polka or he doesn't...


----------



## Adventure Wolf




----------



## eagle2250

This mornings lyrical distraction is provided by our beloved Beach Boys singing "Surfin' USA," from their Fifty Big Ones, Greatest Hits album. They are presently singing "Catch A Wave!" Pure audio gold. :amazing:


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to Bobby Vee, singing "Poetry In Motion," from the Very Best of Bobby Vee album!


----------



## Adventure Wolf




----------



## Adventure Wolf




----------



## eagle2250

Adventure Wolf said:


>


Your listening choice for this day is indeed, a significant and potentially historically educational example of musical art! Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## ChrisRS

As I deal with working from home, I turn to music to interrupt my moments of insanity. I grew up with 70s punk, Clash, Ramones. I created a Pandora channel to harken back to those days and it is hard to express how good that music was. Living in the middle of it all, it was about beer, women and dancing. Listening today, the lyrics, the sentiment, pure attitude, if London Calling was not the pinnacle of rock, some one give me a better example.
I give you the seminal song:


----------



## Oldsarge

Debussy


----------



## Adventure Wolf




----------



## eagle2250

Adventure Wolf said:


>


The music is viscerally evocative and the graphics provide the perfect compliment to those achingly memorable notes. Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## Adventure Wolf




----------



## eagle2250

Adventure Wolf said:


>


Interesting take on an old favorite.. I think I like it better than the original.


----------



## eagle2250

Lucido said:


>


At once, entertaining, relaxing and thought provoking. Can we ask anything more from a musical piece? Thank you.


----------



## Oldsarge

Symphony No. 1 in C Major, Carl Maria Von Weber


----------



## eagle2250

This morning Bobby Vinton is entertaining us with "Roses Are Red (My Love)", from his album of his greatest hits!


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> Symphony No. 1 in C Major, Carl Maria Von Weber


Very loosely related, but your post reminded me of a good noir/crime book by James M. Cain, "Career in C Minor."

I thought you are (could be wrong) a noir/detective fiction fan. If so, you might like the book. Cain also wrote "Double Indemnity," "Mildred Pierce" and "The Postman Always Rings Twice," which, as I'm sure you know, were all turned into classic noir films.

"Career in C Minor" is a long short story, but the others short stories in the collection are good as well - so worth the modest purchase price.

https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/762539.Career_in_C_Major_and_Other_Fiction


----------



## Oldsarge

Fading Fast said:


> Very loosely related, but your post reminded me of a good noir/crime book by James M. Cain, "Career in C Minor."
> 
> I thought you are (could be wrong) a noir/detective fiction fan. If so, you might like the book. Cain also wrote "Double Indemnity," "Mildred Pierce" and "The Postman Always Rings Twice," which, as I'm sure you know, were all turned into classic noir films.
> 
> "Career in C Minor" is a long short story, but the others short stories in the collection are good as well - so worth the modest purchase price.
> 
> https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/762539.Career_in_C_Major_and_Other_Fiction


A 'fan' may be overstating the case. I have read all the Raymond Chandler books and a few of Dashiell Hammett. I have one or two Mickey Spilane's but I haven't read any of the genre for years. Not sure why . . .


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> A 'fan' may be overstating the case. I have read all the Raymond Chandler books and a few of Dashiell Hammett. I have one or two Mickey Spilane's but I haven't read any of the genre for years. Not sure why . . .


Have you read any James M. Cain? I think you'd enjoy him. I'd start with "Mildred Pierce" or "Double Indemnity," but you really can't go too wrong with any of his stuff (that said, I haven't read everything he's written, but of what I have, all has been good).


----------



## Oldsarge

Piano Concerto in A--Clara Schumann


----------



## jacksonmead

I really like this stuff:


----------



## Oldsarge

Nothing.


----------



## Big T

I recently "treated" myself to an Amazon "Echo Studio" for my office. This is an Alexa enable device, advertised as playing music in high definition, as well as 3D. Whether it does is immaterial. I bought it so I could subscribe to Amazon Music Service, which is more extensive than any other, and it is! I have yet to ask Alexa to play anything that she could not find.

Now, about the HD or 3D playback, well in another thread, pictures of a Ford Skyliner appeared (love that car), and in that era, Hi Fi was really a rage (some good stuff, a lot of junk), and in that era, reverberation appeared in some of those huge, console stereos we grew up with. My point is, the sound is "different", and to me, does not sound realistic (I like my Martin Logans electro static speakers, driven by NAD power amp and tube pre-amp. I have a tube buffering device between my Marantz CD unit, the does wonders with smoothing out the digital harshness). Amazon is suggesting an awful lot for a $200 unit!


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> I recently "treated" myself to an Amazon "Echo Studio" for my office. This is an Alexa enable device, advertised as playing music in high definition, as well as 3D. Whether it does is immaterial. I bought it so I could subscribe to Amazon Music Service, which is more extensive than any other, and it is! I have yet to ask Alexa to play anything that she could not find.
> 
> Now, about the HD or 3D playback, well in another thread, pictures of a Ford Skyliner appeared (love that car), and in that era, Hi Fi was really a rage (some good stuff, a lot of junk), and in that era, reverberation appeared in some of those huge, console stereos we grew up with. My point is, the sound is "different", and to me, does not sound realistic (I like my Martin Logans electro static speakers, driven by NAD power amp and tube pre-amp. I have a tube buffering device between my Marantz CD unit, the does wonders with smoothing out the digital harshness). Amazon is suggesting an awful lot for a $200 unit!


Way back in the late 1960's and early 1970's, as did a lot of young military members, I bought myself one hell of a component sound system. While I am not sure I was ever technically capable of fully understanding and/or fully appreciating the system, sitting on display in my BOQ unit, it looked like a million bucks. However, it sure got the attention of the ladies and consequently was worth every penny I paid for the system. But the truth be known, as I recall, the sound(s) coming out of that old component system were no better and probably not as good as those coming from my present day Apple AirPod Pro's and I'm here to tell you they cost a whole lot less than that old component system! LOL.


----------



## Fading Fast

Big T said:


> I recently "treated" myself to an Amazon "Echo Studio" for my office. This is an Alexa enable device, advertised as playing music in high definition, as well as 3D. Whether it does is immaterial. I bought it so I could subscribe to Amazon Music Service, which is more extensive than any other, and it is! I have yet to ask Alexa to play anything that she could not find.
> 
> Now, about the HD or 3D playback, well in another thread, pictures of a Ford Skyliner appeared (love that car), and in that era, Hi Fi was really a rage (some good stuff, a lot of junk), and in that era, reverberation appeared in some of those huge, console stereos we grew up with. My point is, the sound is "different", and to me, does not sound realistic (I like my Martin Logans electro static speakers, driven by NAD power amp and tube pre-amp. I have a tube buffering device between my Marantz CD unit, the does wonders with smoothing out the digital harshness). Amazon is suggesting an awful lot for a $200 unit!





eagle2250 said:


> Way back in the late 1960's and early 1970's, as did a lot of young military members, I bought myself one hell of a component sound system. While I am not sure I was ever technically capable of fully understanding and/or fully appreciating the system, sitting on display in my BOQ unit, it looked like a million bucks. However, it sure got the attention of the ladies and consequently was worth every penny I paid for the system. But the truth be known, as I recall, the sound(s) coming out of that old component system were no better and probably not as good as those coming from my present day Apple AirPod Pro's and I'm here to tell you they cost a whole lot less than that old component system! LOL.


After pining for a stereo as a penniless kid in the '70s, I finally bought a "stereo system" when I started making money in the '80s. I bought individual "components" because that was the "cool" thing to do back then.

I bought a receiver, equalizer, turntable and speakers, with a tape deck added later and a CD player added much later. All of them were made by different and not-well-known Japanese manufacturers - not 'cause I really knew what I was doing, but because that was, again, the "cool" thing to do.

And while I probably bought better components than my ear could appreciate, it sounded great. I had that stereo system for about thirty years (through countless moves) and, yes, most women seem to like it (for whatever reason, buying an expensive stereo system was mainly a guy, not woman, thing back then). "Would you like to come up and listen to (this or that) album" was a well-worn (by most men of my age) line on a date - and it often worked.

Now I have Pandora and Amazon streaming through Sonos speakers. To my ear, the sound is nice but "hollow" compared to that old stereo system. I can't explain it the way a pro could, but the sound just isn't as "rich" or "full" as from the stereo.

The truth is, I don't care enough anymore, nor do I want the hassle of buying, setting up and maintaining a good system (nor do I want to give up the space it would take in our NYC apartment), so Sonos and streaming it is.

All that said, there are times I'm by myself listening to it and I know it's weak versus what I once had, but most of the time, I don't care that much.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> Way back in the late 1960's and early 1970's, as did a lot of young military members, I bought myself one hell of a component sound system. While I am not sure I was ever technically capable of fully understanding and/or fully appreciating the system, sitting on display in my BOQ unit, it looked like a million bucks. However, it sure got the attention of the ladies and consequently was worth every penny I paid for the system. But the truth be known, as I recall, the sound(s) coming out of that old component system were no better and probably not as good as those coming from my present day Apple AirPod Pro's and I'm here to tell you they cost a whole lot less than that old component system! LOL.


impressing the ladies was why most of us squandered our money on high!


----------



## Oldsarge

A station that broadcasts classical music from Venice.


----------



## Howard

Kool And The Gang- Jungle Boogie


----------



## eagle2250

Today's source of audio entertainment is Conway Twitty, singing "Hello Darlin'', "Tight FittinJeans," and "It's Only Make Believe," from his Gold Hits album! Great country medley.


----------



## Oldsarge

Consort Music by Geoffrey Bush


----------



## Howard

Stargard- High On The Boogie!


----------



## Adventure Wolf




----------



## eagle2250

Earlier this AM I listened to a U-Tube rendition of the USAF Band presenting The USAF Hymn on the 80th Anniversary of the Service. Bye gawd, it put a lump in my throat!


----------



## Oldsarge

Kormgold: Symphony Serenade


----------



## Howard

James Brown- Don't Stop The Funk


----------



## Oldsarge

Mephisto Masque: John Phillip Sousa


----------



## eagle2250

Just listened to the Group Alabama, singing "Mountain Music!" 
Those boys sing it like they mean it.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Simply sublime.
*Miles Davis - Bye Bye Blackbird




*


----------



## oli150194

The Carpenters - Rainy Days and Mondays


----------



## eagle2250

This morning's musical interlude is provided by ABBA from their ABBA Gold album, "Lay All Your Love On Me!" ABBA has been a favored group of mine, since well before Mama Mia, the movie. .


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Silence.


----------



## Adventure Wolf

I may have posted this before, but I love this song.


----------



## eagle2250

Today's entertainment is provided by Johnny Tillotson, singing "Poetry In Motion" from Johnny Tillotson's Best album. Ironically it reminds me of my very own SWMBO! Paraphrasing Conway Twitty, "Lord I love that lady, wearing tight fittin Jeans."


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Bach. The French Suites. Glenn Gould.


----------



## Adventure Wolf




----------



## Oldsarge

Russian Sailors' Dance


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

The Seiji Ozawa Boston recording of Mahler's fourth, the one with Dame Kiri Te Kanawa. WGMS played it thirty-five years ago as we drove from Arlington National Cemetery home to Annapolis in the rain from my mother's burial. I know it is a maudlin association, but I just love this piece and so glad WGMS played it then.


----------



## eagle2250

This afternoon's entertainment is provided by The Temptations signing "Ain't To Proud To Beg," followed by "My Girl" from their Number 1s album!


----------



## Oldsarge

A symphonic version of 'Waltzin' Matilda'.


----------



## Oldsarge

Quartet from _Rigoletto._


----------



## Big T

Penn State football game...and wife and beagle snoring!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Longhorn football


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> Penn State football game...and wife and beagle snoring!


"Sad endings always make me cry!" Alas, our beloved Lions played a really uninspired game last night. Too bad they were not as hungry as those meat eating Hoosiers.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> "Sad endings always make me cry!" Alas, our beloved Lions played a really uninspired game last night. Too bad they were not as hungry as those meat eating Hoosiers.


Was a heart breaker for sure!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Mozart piano sonata (K. 330) performed by Vladimir Horowitz.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Rachmaninoff's third piano concerto. Happy birthday, Grigory Solokov.


----------



## Howard

Debarge- Who's Johnny?


----------



## karenburton1305

I'm a bit obsessed with Lady Gaga again at the minute - Rain on Me is on repeat in my head. maybe that's because I'm craving a night out!


----------



## Howard

Budos Band- Into The Fog


----------



## Dandan

I've been listening to Isabelle Faust playing Bach's Sonatas and Partitas for violin on repeat for weeks. 

Apart from how brilliant and precise she is (she plays with almost no vibrato, and she can extend notes or stop them dead so beautifully, and it's amazing that all that she does can come out of a single violin), I love the sound engineering: she's miked such that you can often hear her breath. It sounds like paper brushing on wood. I'm a fan of intimate sound engineering in solo and chamber music, when you can hear breathing or fingers clacking on wind instruments' key levers or piano pedals being pressed.


----------



## eagle2250

At this moment we are listening to One Fine Day, by the Chiffons on their Absolutely The Best album!


----------



## Howard

Leon Haywood- Streets Will Love You To Death


----------



## eagle2250

Today's musical treat is provided by Creedence Clearwater Revival, singing Fortunate Son, from their Chronicle 20 Greatest Hits album.


----------



## Howard

Keep Feeling Fascination- Human League


----------



## eagle2250

Today our ears are being treated with a Country tune; listening to Tracy Lawrence singing "If The World Had A Front Porch, from Tracy Lawrence's Greatest Hits Evolution album. Thought provoking lyrics, for sure.


----------



## Howard

Margherita- Massara


----------



## Adventure Wolf




----------



## eagle2250

This afternoons musical entertainment is provided by the late, great Elvis, singing "Always On My Mind," from the Essential Elvis Presley Remastered album.


----------



## Howard

First Love- Don't Say Goodnight


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Dog crunching kibble.


----------



## Tweedlover

Chamber music via Spotify.


----------



## Howard

Gayle Adams- You Don't Owe Me Nothing


----------



## Tweedlover

Aardvark Blues FM. Probably the best blues station on the net.


----------



## Howard

George Benson- Love X Love


----------



## eagle2250

Today it's The Hues Corporation, singing Rock The Boat, in the Hues Corporation Rockin Soul album. Did they do anything else?


----------



## ran23

Wife on the piano, at least she is good at it. amazing how loud an upright is.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Today it's The Hues Corporation, singing Rock The Boat, in the Hues Corporation Rockin Soul album. Did they do anything else?


Don't think they had anymore hits after Rock The Boat.


----------



## Howard

Tavares- Never Had A Love Like This


----------



## Howard

Situation- Yaz


----------



## eagle2250

This mornings music is provided by The Beach Boy's, singing "Catch A Wave," form the Beach Boys 50 Big Ones, Greatest Hits album.


----------



## Dhaller

I tend to resist new things (like probably 95% of others here), but this new *complete* set of Beethoven piano sonatas by Igor Levit has been on (very long) repeat for me lately.

Gilels is still my favorite Beethoven interpreter, but he tragically was never able to complete the sonatas, and of course there's just something to be said for a modern recording versus a quite old one.

I know, I know, he's wearing a sweater for a Beethoven album cover, shocking to Our Kind, but to paraphrase Mozart in "Amadeus", "forgive me, Majesty. I'm a vulgar man. But I assure you, my music is not."

Levit's is all 32 sonatas, 10+ hours of music!

DH


----------



## Tweedlover

Brahms piano trios on Spotify.


----------



## Howard

Music In the Streets- Unlimited Touch


----------



## eagle2250

We're waking up to strains of "Let's Twist Again," sung by Chubby Checker. It's from his The Best of Chubby Checker: Cameo Parkway, 1959 to 1963. Waking up to that really get's one's blood pumping! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Force MD- Tender Love


----------



## eagle2250

Listening to the late, great Elvis, singing Don't Be Cruel, from The Essential Elvis Presley Album!


----------



## Howard

I Like Girls- Fatback


----------



## Adventure Wolf




----------



## Dandan

Jakob Bro, Uma Elmo, released last week.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

This could go on any of several threads.

Listening to...Ella...Too Darn Hot
Now I understand the weather...headed to seven. Lots of snow.
Libation contemplation...Tanqueray and Dolin martinis 3 to 1, shaken 38 times, garnished with a garlic stuffed olive
Dinner...pork roast and sweet potatoes roasting
What are you wearing...sage grey/green five pocket cords and a denim shirt from Bean, hoof pick belt from Leather Man, 3/2 grey Southwick herringbone...blessedly warm
Footwear...Alden snuff suede LHS, slippers disguised as regular shoes
Now Ella...Mack the Knife. Damn, she was the best.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Continuing the theme of warmth...Getz and Gilberto. What a great record.


----------



## eagle2250

Here in central Florida one tune we are not listening to this morning is "Baby It's Cold Outside" sung by Dean Martin way back in 1959! It's presently 64 degrees, with a predicted high of 76 degrees later in the day. LOL.


----------



## Tweedlover

Just completed my morning routine of listening to chamber music, this time being the piano trio channel of classicalradio.com. They have 4 channels I enjoy. Great site for classical music.


----------



## Howard

Princess- Say I'm Your Number 1.


----------



## eagle2250

This morning Adele has come to bless us with her song, "Make You Feel My Love." As far as I know it's just a single.


----------



## Howard

Jingo- Candido


----------



## eagle2250

At this early hour on a Sunday morning, the Oak Ridge Boys have come singing "Jesus Is The Man For The Hour" from their Gospel Journey Live album. It showcases their Bass singer Richard Sterban. I love to hear that guy sing! I wish I could sing that low, but then it would be nice just to be able to carry a tune. LOL.


----------



## Howard

Donna Summer- Love To Love You Baby


----------



## Adventure Wolf




----------



## Howard

Lefturno- Out of Sight, Check Out The Rhythm


----------



## eagle2250

Today it's the Temptations, singing "Ain't Too Proud To Beg" from their #1 Temptations Album.


----------



## Howard

Juicy- Bad Boy


----------



## Corcovado




----------



## eagle2250

I'm listening to the funeral dirge playing in my head, as I work on my Tax Returns for 2020. Paraphrasing the singer Sue Thompson, from her 1961 hit, Sad Movies Always Make Me Cry, "Doing my taxes always makes me cry!" Waa, waa, waa. LOL.


----------



## Corcovado




----------



## Howard

Electric Youth- Debbie Gibson


----------



## eagle2250

Earlier we were listening to a Conway Twitty and Loretta Lynn singing "Louisiana Woman, Mississippi Man. I do love that country music!


----------



## Howard

Latoya Jackson- Frustration


----------



## vonSuess

Mozart Symphony 29 in A Major. XM radio/Symphony Hall...


----------



## eagle2250

Sitting in front of the computer, at this very moment I find myself listening to the late, great Frank Sinatra singing, Someone To Watch Over Me," from his Classic Sinatra: His Great Performances 1953 to 1960! Some of these numbers express some very thoughtful lyrics, for sure.


----------



## Howard

Madagascar- Here Today Gone Tomorrow


----------



## eagle2250

This AM we have jumped forward with the clock and are listening to George Strait, presently singing "Living And Living Well," from his Best of George Strait album


----------



## Howard

Teena Marie- Starchild


----------



## eagle2250

At this early hour, this AM, we are listening to Paul McCartney singing "My Love," from his Wingspan: Hits and History album. Lyrics that touch one's heart.


----------



## Howard

Treacherous Three- Yes We Can Can


----------



## eagle2250

Todays musical experience is listening to and watching a music video titled "Yard sale," by Sammy Kershaw.....a music video detailing a divorce and it's aftermath. Talk about a downer!


----------



## Dhaller

Daughter called jazz "restaurant music" the other day, so since she has a day off today we're listening to some jazz & related music to illustrate its value beyond "the ambient".

Right now, Duke Ellington's "Blanton-Webster Band" recordings (Bluebird Records, RCA).










DH


----------



## Howard

Easy- Commodores


----------



## Howard

Down Rap- Bobby Deemo


----------



## Dandan

Yo-Yo Ma, Bach's Unaccompanied Cello Suites.


----------



## eagle2250

During this AM's review of the Yahoo news feed, I had a chance to listen to Rory Feek's tribute to his late wife, "One Angel." Very touching lyrics that leaves one thinking about the songs focus, long after the music stops.


----------



## Howard

Sister Sledge- We Are Family


----------



## eagle2250

Today's musical interlude is provided by Tracy Byrd, singing "I'm From The Country!" Taken from Tracy Byrds Greatest Hits.


----------



## Howard

Forever Tonight- Gary Low


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

March Madness!


----------



## Howard

Only You- Teddy Pendergrass


----------



## eagle2250

Today's entertainment is provided by Gallery, singing "Nice To Be With You," from the album Greatest One Hit Wonders! 50's, 60's and 70's.


----------



## Big T

John Prine and Iris DeMent (for a taste of Prine, listen to "in Spite of Ourselves".


----------



## Howard

Inner Life- Moment Of My Life


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Sketches of Spain, Miles Davis taking of on Joaquin Rodrigo's Concerto de Aranjuez.


----------



## Howard

ABBA- Honey Honey


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> ABBA- Honey Honey


Your post has inspired me to search out my two ABBA CD's and pop them in the player. ABBA is a long time favorite of mine.


----------



## Howard

Cissy Strut- Meters


----------



## eagle2250

While reading the military.com news feed this AM I listened to Lloyd Price singing what I believe was his first published recording, "Lawdy Miss Clawdy!" Mr Price claimed the Army drafted him to stem his budding singing career. His music was said to have influenced a young, teen aged Elvis Presley.


----------



## Howard

Jump Up Baby Jump Up- Fatback


----------



## Adventure Wolf




----------



## eagle2250

Today's musical interlude is provided by the Platters, singing "You've Got The Magic Touch"from their the Millenium Series, The Best of The Platters!


----------



## Howard

School Boys- Slip Away


----------



## Adventure Wolf




----------



## Howard

Feeling Good- Francine McGee


----------



## Adventure Wolf




----------



## Howard

Rick James- Hard To Get


----------



## eagle2250

Todays musical interlude comes from Chuck Krafft, singing a collection of Christian Songs (album title)! Inspirational lyrics and a great vocalist. I was particularly touched by Chuck's rendition of The Old Rugged Cross, my late Mother's favorite Christian hymn.


----------



## Howard

Rah Band- Messages From The Stars


----------



## Adventure Wolf

I have no idea what she is singing.


----------



## Howard

Modern Romance- Everybody Salsa


----------



## eagle2250

Madonna singing, "Don't Cry For Me Argentina." LOL, Guy Ritchie may have been right..."she's 116 pounds of gristle," but truth be known she works out hard, staying in shape, and really sings well.


----------



## Howard

Yes We Can Can- Treacherous Three


----------



## Adventure Wolf




----------



## Oldsarge

My air conditioner. Sweetest sound in Portland.


----------



## Howard

Music In The Streets- Unlimited Touch


----------



## ran23

With the 100+ F heat we have had all week, feel sorry for my Painter up on the roof finishing the job today.


----------



## Howard

Freak- A -Zoid- Midnight Star


----------



## eagle2250

ran23 said:


> With the 100+ F heat we have had all week, feel sorry for my Painter up on the roof finishing the job today.


The sound of human compassion, methinks....pleasant to the ear, warming to the heart and all too rarely experienced in life today! Kudos.


----------



## Howard

Music Harmony And Rhythm- Brooklyn Dreams


----------



## eagle2250

This mornings musical interlude is Sam Cook singing "A Wonderful World." From an album titled 21 Love Songs by various artists.


----------



## Howard

Cool Notes- Spend The Night


----------



## Adventure Wolf




----------



## eagle2250

This morning's audio pleasure was provided by Admiral McRaven presenting a commencement address for the University of Texas. Inspiring...motivational...and a foundation for success in life!


----------



## Howard

Real Thing- Boogie Down


----------



## eagle2250

Having stayed up and watched The State of The Union Address last evening, this morning I got up and listened to Lee Greenwood signing God Bless The USA, from his American Patriot album.


----------



## Howard

Falco- Der Kommissar


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we listened to John Lennon singing Woman, from his Double Fantasy album.


----------



## Howard

Louise- Human League


----------



## eagle2250

This morning's entertainment was provided by Chubby Checker, singing "Dancin Party", from his Best of Chubby Checker album.


----------



## Howard

Too Shy- Kajagoogoo


----------



## Big T

New Orleans jazz band, Tuba Skinny


----------



## eagle2250

This mornings entertainment is provided by the Pointer Sisters, singing He's So Shy, followed by Slow Hand, from their The best of The Pointer Sisters from 1981 album.


----------



## Howard

Legs- ZZ Top


----------



## Big T

Dear wife yipping about something or another…..


----------



## Howard

Candy Licker- Marvin Sease


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to the Greatest One Hit Wonders of the 50's, 60's and 70's album. Presently playing is "It's Nice To Be With You," sung by the group Gallery.


----------



## Howard

Vehicle- Ides Of March


----------



## Big T

Watching PBS, and being pledge time, they had Nitty Gritty Dirt Band on (great) and coming up a Pink Floyd tribute band (wondering why).


----------



## Howard

Spread Love- Fatback


----------



## Summoner

A track from the new Haiduk album _Diabolica_


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are listening to Conway Twitty, presently singing "It's Only Make Believe from his Conway Twitty Gold Album.


----------



## eagle2250

Summoner said:


> A track from the new Haiduk album _Diabolica_


Wow! That was really intense...rather set's ones nerves on edge. LOL!


----------



## Howard

Baltimora- Tarzan Boy


----------



## eagle2250

This mornings musical interlude is provided by The Ronettes singing Be My Baby, from the Very Best of The Ronette's album.


----------



## Howard

I Can Prove It- Phil Fearon


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are sitting back, enjoying listening to love songs belted out by various artists from the 21 Love Songs album. Presently playing is "Always On My Mind," sung by Willie Nelson!


----------



## Howard

Steve Arrington- You Meet My Approval


----------



## Mr Humphries

[youtube]


----------



## Howard

Riding The Tiger- Phyllis Hyman


----------



## Adventure Wolf




----------



## Oldsarge

If you go to YouTube and look up a group called Wellermen you will get the most affecting group of basses singing in multipart harmony. It's amazing. They only have a few performances but--wow!


----------



## Howard

Back It On Up- Chuck Brown


----------



## eagle2250

Today's music is provided by the Platters, singing My Prayer, followed by The Great Pretender.


----------



## Adventure Wolf




----------



## Oldsarge

Just the hum of the household appliances.


----------



## Howard

Dance Hall Days- Wang Chung


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we as listening to the Original Soundtrack Album from the movie Grease. Previously played, "Summer Nights" and presently plying, Hopelessly Devoted To You!"


----------



## Howard

Tony Esposito- Pagaia


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to the Very Best of The Oak Ridge Boys CD. Presently playing, "Make My Life With You."


----------



## Howard

Ingram- Mi Sabrina Tequana


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we have been listening to AAAC's very own, member Chuck Krafft's CD Deutsches Christliches Weihnachten. The artist sings these favored Christian hymns in German It is both comforting and calming to sit back, close our eyes and listen this incredible CD. Chuck, you are a talent to be taken note of!


----------



## Howard

Chuck Brown- Back It On Up


----------



## Oldsarge

LOL! I'm on 'hold' so I'm getting repetitive elevator music.


----------



## Big T

Mr Humphries said:


> [youtube]


Probably my favorite Pink Floyd.

Anyhow, while driving today, it was The Who, first Live at Leeds, then Quadrophenia


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to Toby Keith's Clancy's Tavern CD! Presently playing, "Red Solo Cup."


----------



## Howard

Behind The Groove- Teena Marie


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we listened to country singer Johnny Lee singing "Lookin' For Love" from his Johnny Lee's Greatest Hits album!


----------



## Howard

All Night Thing- Invisible Man's Band


----------



## eagle2250

This mornings music interlude is provided by Neil Diamond from his All Time Greatest Hits album, presently singing "Cracklin Rosie, followed by "Forever In Bluejeans" and "Solitary Man."


----------



## Howard

5 O'clock In The Morning - Village People


----------



## Big T

Evening news. Yes, really the evening news and NBC in case anyone is wondering.


----------



## eagle2250

This afternoon I am reveling in the cooling breezes of and enjoying the calming whir of my beloved ceiling fan. These blessed magical devices make living in the vicinity of these warmer climes almost tolerable. LOL!


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> This afternoon I am reveling in the cooling breezes of and enjoying the calming whir of my beloved ceiling fan. These blessed magical devices make living in the vicinity of these warmer climes almost tolerable. LOL!


I cut 6 acres of grass today, very relaxing!


----------



## Big T

Big T said:


> I cut 6 acres of grass today, very relaxing!


Tractor.


----------



## eagle2250

Today it's the Beatles singing to us from their Red Album. Presently playing "From Me To You!" And now it's "Paperback Writer."


----------



## Howard

Just Us- Two Tons Of Fun


----------



## eagle2250

It's Sunday morning, so we are listening to The Oak Ridge Boy's Revival CD, Vol II. Presently singing "I Know Who Holds Tomorrow!"


----------



## Howard

Nobody Can Be You- Steve Arrington


----------



## Adventure Wolf




----------



## Howard

Behind The Groove- Teena Marie


----------



## Oldsarge

A poodle chewing a snack.


----------



## Corcovado




----------



## Howard

The Stroke- Billy Squier


----------



## Oldsarge

the hum of ceiling fans.


----------



## Prisoner of Zendaline

Summoner said:


> A track from the new Haiduk album _Diabolica_


Oooooooh! Nice! Excellent continuity, and totally free of earworms. That would be perfect workout music.


----------



## Adventure Wolf




----------



## vonSuess

Some thing about Peter and the Wolf in Hollywood narrated by Alice Cooper on SXM - while coming home from the tailor...


----------



## Howard

Dynamite- Jermaine Jackson


----------



## eagle2250

This afternoon we are listening to The Rivington's singing "Papa-Oom-Mow-Mow," from 1960 Jukebox Hits, Volume 2....and then "The Bird Is The Word" from Volume 3.


----------



## Howard

James Ingenito- Jewel's Groove


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to ABBA Gold's Greatest Hits. Presently playing is "Fernando" and before that, "Does Your Mama Know."


----------



## Oldsarge

Absolutely nothing.


----------



## Howard

Romantics- Talking In Your Sleep


----------



## eagle2250

The Lawn Service guy is out there cutting the grass.... somewhere not far from here.


----------



## Howard

Gladys Knight- When You're Far Away


----------



## eagle2250

This AM we have been listening to Frank Sinatra, singing "I've Got The World On A String" the Classic Sinatra (1953 to 1960) album.


----------



## Howard

Vaughn Mason- Roller Skate


----------



## Corcovado




----------



## Howard

Andrew Gold- Lonely Boy


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are enjoying the Beach Boy's Greatest Hits album, presently singing "God Only Knows" and coming up next should be "Little Deuce Coup!" A morning spent with the Beach Boys is my definition of a good morning.


----------



## Oldsarge

I haven't got my hearing aids in so I'm not listening to much!


----------



## Howard

Shirelles- Dedicated To The One I Love


----------



## eagle2250

This AM we find ourselves once again listening to the soundtrack to the musical "Jesus Christ Superstar!" A good way to start one's day.


----------



## Oldsarge

The house is very quiet.


----------



## ran23

Wish my house was quiet. Home to the piano. Walking in smoky weather.


----------



## Howard

George McCrae- Need Somebody Like You


----------



## eagle2250

This AM we are listening to "Nice To Be With You" by Gallery; "Time Won't Let Me" by the Outsiders and "Precious and Few" by Climax taken from The Greatest One Hit Wonders from the 50's, 60's and 70's album.


----------



## Howard

Peter Cetera- Living In The Limelight


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to the Tokens singing "The Lion Sleeps Tonight."


----------



## Howard

Bill Withers- Oh Yeah!


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to The Best of The Platters. Presently playing is "The Harbor Lights."


----------



## Howard

Belinda Carlisle- I Feel The Magic


----------



## ran23

surprisingly, I knew those last two.


----------



## Adventure Wolf




----------



## Howard

Black Machine- Jazz Machine


----------



## Oldsarge

Brahms, Piano Trio #1 in B. Opus 8.


----------



## Corcovado




----------



## Howard

Kelly Patterson- So In Tune With You


----------



## Oldsarge

Falling rain


----------



## Howard

A podcast


----------



## ran23

Not sure what time I woke to noisy rain.


----------



## Howard

BT Express- Give Up The Funk


----------



## Oldsarge

It's very quiet.


----------



## Howard

Bounce Rock Skate Roll - Vaughn Mason


----------



## Adventure Wolf




----------



## Oldsarge

It's being very Oregon outside.


----------



## Howard

Podcast


----------



## Corcovado




----------



## Oldsarge

Les Preludes, Franz Liszt


----------

